# If It's Bad.....Jews Did It



## Hossfly (Mar 24, 2015)

This Muslim preacher says that if anything bad happens, it's Jews who are behind it. So from now on I'll keep my dog inside in case he decides to attack the mail man.


Jews are behind all bad in the world, says preacher on PA TV
by Itamar Marcus and Nan Jacques Zilberdik 
Mar. 22, 2015

*PA TV host and Muslim preacher:*

*"If a fish in the sea fights with another fish...  *

*the Jews are behind it"*



*"Humanity will never live in comfort as long as the Jews*

*are causing devastating corruption throughout the land.*

*Humanity will never live in peace or fortune or tranquility*

*as long as they are corrupting the land"*


by Itamar Marcus and Nan Jacques Zilberdik 







The Jews are behind all that is wrong in the world, according to the host of a weekly Palestinian Authority TV program on Islam. Even when fish fight in the sea, "the Jews are behind it," said the Muslim preacher and professor of Quranic Studies, Imad Hamato. To back up this Antisemitic hate speech, Hamato went on to say that the Quran teaches that humanity will never "live in comfort... peace or fortune or tranquility" as long as "the Jews are causing devastating corruption throughout the land." The solution for Muslims, according to the professor, is to fight Jews: "Our real Jihad is to take revenge." 


"Humanity will never live in comfort as long as the Jews are causing devastating corruption throughout the land. Humanity will never live in peace or fortune or tranquility as long as they are corrupting the land. An old man told me: If a fish in the sea fights with another fish, I am sure the Jews are behind it. As Allah says: ''Every time they kindled the fire of war [against you], Allah extinguished it. They strive throughout the land [causing] corruption, and Allah does not like corrupters'' (Sura 5:64)."

[Official PA TV, Feb. 27, 2015]



Jews are behind all bad in the world says preacher on PA TV - PMW Bulletins


----------



## B. Kidd (Mar 24, 2015)

Did they keep asking for donations?


----------



## eots (Mar 24, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> This Muslim preacher says that if anything bad happens, it's Jews who are behind it. So from now on I'll keep my dog inside in case he decides to attack the mail man.
> 
> 
> Jews are behind all bad in the world, says preacher on PA TV
> ...



sounds like one  of those Jewish pundits on fox talking  about Arabs


----------



## Roudy (Mar 24, 2015)

eots said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > This Muslim preacher says that if anything bad happens, it's Jews who are behind it. So from now on I'll keep my dog inside in case he decides to attack the mail man.
> ...



Naaaaah....not even remotely close.


----------



## eots (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## TheOldSchool (Mar 24, 2015)

Of course this muslim preacher is wrong.

Everyone knows that if something bad happens, Obama is behind it.  Right?


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 24, 2015)

eots said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > This Muslim preacher says that if anything bad happens, it's Jews who are behind it. So from now on I'll keep my dog inside in case he decides to attack the mail man.
> ...



The only thing there is that the Jew speaks the truth!


----------



## B. Kidd (Mar 24, 2015)

TheOldSchool said:


> Of course this muslim preacher is wrong.
> 
> Everyone knows that if something bad happens, Obama is behind it.  Right?





^^^^^
When you were in school, you must've been this kid.........


----------



## TheOldSchool (Mar 24, 2015)

B. Kidd said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Of course this muslim preacher is wrong.
> ...


Nah I was this kid:


----------



## Roudy (Mar 24, 2015)

eots said:


>


You just disproved yourself.  

Ha ha ha.


----------



## eots (Mar 24, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 24, 2015)

eots said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Yes, ONE man's SLANTED opinion.... I'm sure THAT will fly, in the meantime, do your remember this?






I know JEWS did this to America....


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 24, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



Gosh, that brings back some bad memories.  Terrorism is a rotten, rotten thing.


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 24, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Get rid of muslim's, get rid of the majority of terrorism around the world! If anything was ever TRUE, this is it!


----------



## aris2chat (Mar 24, 2015)

eots said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



You do realize he is trying to sell his book

ISM and EI, not exactly the gold standard for truth and accuracy.


----------



## eots (Mar 24, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


----------



## eots (Mar 24, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


*INDEED...*


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 24, 2015)

eots said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Watched it 3 times, mostly bullshit and circumstantial!


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 24, 2015)

eots said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...




Damn, SHIT HAPPENS!!!!! WE aren't blameless!

BBC ON THIS DAY 3 1988 US warship shoots down Iranian airliner


----------



## eots (Mar 24, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Did they attack for hours and machine gun life boats ?


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 25, 2015)

eots said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



I don't know, were you there, what really did happen. If that was true, why the American cover up?


----------



## Indofred (Mar 25, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Jews are behind all bad in the world



Of course they aren't.
They didn't invent sprouts.


----------



## aris2chat (Mar 25, 2015)

Indofred said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Jews are behind all bad in the world
> ...



or mosquitoes


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 25, 2015)

eots said:


>






How is that an abject fear of all things muslim. It is the reality and the truth. Did they tell about the multi billion project halted because the toilets faced mecca, so had to be demolished and rebuilt because of muslims. Or the illegal building of a mosque that could not be demolished because of muslims. That is what we in Britain face every day


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 25, 2015)

eots said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > This Muslim preacher says that if anything bad happens, it's Jews who are behind it. So from now on I'll keep my dog inside in case he decides to attack the mail man.
> ...




Sounds like ANTI SEMITIC NAZI JEW HATRED as it is all reality and true. The fact is you and the muslims are behind everything that is bad and it is time we purged the universe of islamonazis and their stooges


----------



## eots (Mar 25, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


what do Olympic committee decisions made by an international organization that hosts and represents thousands of Muslim athletes have to do with the injustices of Israel?


----------



## eots (Mar 25, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


----------



## eots (Mar 25, 2015)

This is yet another disaster for US-Israel relations. But that's not because Israel acquired classified US information, which honestly isn't that surprising. What's really outrageous is that Israel used the information in a deliberate attempt to manipulate American politics.
Israel stole classified US information and used it to help congressional Republicans - Vox


----------



## Roudy (Mar 25, 2015)

eots said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


 


eots said:


> This is yet another disaster for US-Israel relations. But that's not because Israel acquired classified US information, which honestly isn't that surprising. What's really outrageous is that Israel used the information in a deliberate attempt to manipulate American politics.
> Israel stole classified US information and used it to help congressional Republicans - Vox



Proven wrong.  What does this have to do with topic.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 25, 2015)

eots said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



There goes eots the illiterate ignoramus with his irrelevant bullshit videos. He's going to basically spam the forum with this same set of assinine clips as an answer to every thread, until he's reported.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 25, 2015)

eots said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



More irrelevant, anti semetic off topic garbage.


----------



## teddyearp (Mar 25, 2015)

eots, instead of the classic pro-pali tactic of diverting and confusing the actual subject that was posted, what do you have to say directly about the radio show that Hossfly posted?

And no more deflecting.


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 25, 2015)

About time the Jews got the finger instead of me....


----------



## Indofred (Mar 25, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



There you are - two bad things that weren't the fault of the Jews.
However, they were totally responsible for the messy  blood stains in Clifford's tower. York council should have sent them the fucking cleaning bill.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 25, 2015)

teddyearp said:


> eots, instead of the classic pro-pali tactic of diverting and confusing the actual subject that was posted, what do you have to say directly about the radio show that Hossfly posted?
> 
> And no more deflecting.



He can't. Too ignorant and illiterate, so he hides behind these off topic garbage clips.

Funny part is he actually thinks people bother watching them. 

The S in his name stands for SPAMMER.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 25, 2015)

Roudy said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


Only, this nutcase speaks from a position of authority within his "religion", one that not only sanctions, but rather, encourages raw, unbridled hatred.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 25, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


Yes. It is.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 25, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


Strangely, I find myself agreeing with you.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 25, 2015)

JDS?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 25, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> JDS?


Yepp. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## eots (Mar 25, 2015)

Roudy said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > eots, instead of the classic pro-pali tactic of diverting and confusing the actual subject that was posted, what do you have to say directly about the radio show that Hossfly posted?
> ...


lol I was not who started off topic pictures of 9/11


----------



## aris2chat (Mar 25, 2015)

eots said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



1981 movie stripes, comedy


----------



## aris2chat (Mar 25, 2015)

Indofred said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Indofred said:
> ...



They faced being forced to renounce their faith and surrender to forced baptism or death.  How is it their fault?


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 25, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



If we are to go after terrorists, we have to go after the people who fund them.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 25, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



The terrorist supports ALWAYS bring up that one incident.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 25, 2015)

eots said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > teddyearp said:
> ...



We will NEVER forget what Islamic terrorists did to us.  NEVER.  They killed over 3000 INNOCENT people.  Monsters.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 25, 2015)

eots said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > teddyearp said:
> ...



Well I'm sure that stupid bullshit video of USS Liberty or "son of the Israeli soldier" had a lot to do with the topic, no?  

Your pic is a pretty good depiction of who you really are. An ugly ass ignorant worm with nothing but irrelevant youtube clips .


----------



## Penelope (Mar 25, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



A lot of us will never forget what some Zionist did to us on 9-11-01.


----------



## Penelope (Mar 25, 2015)

> The PA's religious hate speech has been adopted by and large by the Palestinian public. Last year, the *Anti-Defamation League released a poll on Antisemitism around the world and found that Palestinians have the most "Antisemitic attitudes" in the world*. [http://www.adl.org/press-center/press-releases/anti-semitism-international/adl-global-100-poll.html] The ADL survey found that 93% of adults in the West Bank and Gaza answered "probably true" to a majority of the Antisemitic stereotypes tested in the survey.



why did they do a poll , that could of just asked me. Yep, the ADL is as dumb as can be. What a waste.


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 25, 2015)

Penelope said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


----------



## Penelope (Mar 25, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I know its sad , they cover their false flags real well.


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 25, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


I feel concern for your mental health. Please check into a mental health facility ASAP.


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 25, 2015)

eots said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...






 Shows that islamophobia is a made up term that has no validity, and is only used to whitewash over the truemantal aberration of judeaphobia


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Mar 25, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Gosh, that brings back some bad memories.  Terrorism is a rotten, rotten thing.



 Yet, look at the number of piece of shit fan boys it has in this forum.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 25, 2015)

Dogmaphobe said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Gosh, that brings back some bad memories.  Terrorism is a rotten, rotten thing.
> ...



I think they're all crazy, TBH.


----------



## Penelope (Mar 25, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



No need to  worry about my mental health, thank you for your concern though.


----------



## hjmick (Mar 25, 2015)

> If It's Bad.....Jews Did It



Everyone knows they sank the Titanic...


----------



## Penelope (Mar 25, 2015)

The ADL, another * non profit organization* created by Jews for Jews and acts as a hate group and a tax haven for Jews.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 25, 2015)

Penelope said:


> The ADL, another * non profit organization* created by Jews for Jews and acts as a hate group and a tax haven for Jews.



You stick up for terrorist.  YOU are hateful.


----------



## Penelope (Mar 25, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > The ADL, another * non profit organization* created by Jews for Jews and acts as a hate group and a tax haven for Jews.
> ...



No I do not like Zionists.  Are you wanting to debate what I said about the ADL??


----------



## teddyearp (Mar 25, 2015)

eots said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > eots, instead of the classic pro-pali tactic of diverting and confusing the actual subject that was posted, what do you have to say directly about the radio show that Hossfly posted?
> ...



But with your psycho babble belief in a 9/11 conspiracy, you sure jumped right on continuing it.

"lol" that and answer the fucking question I asked, please.


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 25, 2015)

Penelope said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


What about the ADL? Are you for defamation? Of course you are. You're doing it now.

*Anti-Defamation League: Leaders Fighting Anti-Semitism and ...*
www.*adl*.org/ - Similarto *Anti-Defamation League*: Leaders Fighting Anti-Semitism and ...

The mission of the *ADL* is to stop the defamation of the Jewish people and to secure justice and fair treatment for all citizens alike.

About - Anti-Semitism - Regional Offices - Education & Outreach


----------



## Roudy (Mar 25, 2015)

Penelope said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



But most of us are reminded just how mentally ill someone has to be to say what you just did.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 25, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Perhaps she's an escapee?


----------



## Roudy (Mar 25, 2015)

hjmick said:


> > If It's Bad.....Jews Did It
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone knows they sank the Titanic...



That evil Jew, Iceberg did it.


----------



## eots (Mar 25, 2015)

teddyearp said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > teddyearp said:
> ...


a lot of evidence of Israeli  prior knowledge an opinion shared by many high ranking terrorism experts


----------



## Roudy (Mar 25, 2015)

eots said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


Another diversion, we aren't talking about 9-11 you friggin' icehole.  

But just to show how stupid you are: The U.S. officials also knew of a possible imminent threat, but the agencies weren't talking to each other nor were they "connecting the dots". 

Stick to posting bullshit irrelevant clips.


----------



## eots (Mar 25, 2015)

Roudy said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > teddyearp said:
> ...


actually you and your little friend keep bringing up 9/11


----------



## aris2chat (Mar 25, 2015)

eots said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



False, fake story, didn't happen.  You never bothered to check.  You are just spreading lies.
Pravda, manar are your sources?  You lost any credibility (not that you really had any).  400 hundred jews died during 9/11.

ergot made the ignore list.  Sick hateful liar here posting garbage.  Does not deserve attention any more.  He should be reported and banned.


----------



## eots (Mar 25, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > teddyearp said:
> ...


No fake stories..facts checked...strong evidence...but you run along if its too much for you


----------



## toastman (Mar 25, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I love how Penelope thinks she speaks for everyone


----------



## toastman (Mar 25, 2015)

eots said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Conspiracy theories aren't facts.


----------



## eots (Mar 25, 2015)

toastman said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...


----------



## toastman (Mar 25, 2015)

eots said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


PRESS TV    :Lol:  

Thank you for proving my point you deluded moron


----------



## eots (Mar 25, 2015)

Dont get me wrong I would not hold the average Israeli responsible
anymore than the average american responsible for U.S complicity in  9/11


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 25, 2015)

eots said:


> Dont get me wrong I would not hold the average Israeli responsible
> anymore than the average american responsible for U.S complicity in  9/11



Good grief . . .   conspiracy theory section is over that a way >>>>>


----------



## eots (Mar 25, 2015)

toastman said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...


*Interviewing....


BIOGRAPHY
Alan Sabrosky (Ph.D., University of Michigan) is a writer and consultant specializing in national and international security affairs. In December 1988, he received the Superior Civilian Service Award after more than five years of service at the U.S. Army War College as Director of Studies, Strategic Studies Institute, and holder of the General of the Army Douglas MacArthur Chair of Research. He is listed in WHO’S WHO IN THE EAST (23rd ed.). 

A Marine Corps Vietnam veteran and a 1986 graduate of the U.S. Army War College, Dr. Sabrosky’s teaching and research appointments have included the United States Military Academy, the Center for Strategic and International Studies (CSIS), Middlebury College and Catholic University; while in government service, he held concurrent adjunct professorships at Georgetown University and the Johns Hopkins University School of Advanced International Studies (SAIS). Dr. Sabrosky has lectured widely on defense and foreign affairs in the United States and abroad.
Dr. Alan Sabrosky - Veterans News Now
*


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 25, 2015)

eots said:


> Dont get me wrong I would not hold the average Israeli responsible
> anymore than the average american responsible for U.S complicity in  9/11



Do you remember that a bunch of Muslim fanatics flew  planes into the WTC. That's
 what brought the buildings down. There ain't no more, no way, no how.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 25, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Dont get me wrong I would not hold the average Israeli responsible
> ...



They were seen on camera at Logan Airport.  Conspiracy theorists are the silliest people.    They ignore ALL evidence contrary to their beliefs and live in their own la-la land.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 25, 2015)

I suppose all the people on the planes who called their family members were just a part of this vast conspiracy.    This kind of crap really pisses me off.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 25, 2015)

eots said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



He's just a nutty conspiracy theorist, like you.


----------



## eots (Mar 25, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Dont get me wrong I would not hold the average Israeli responsible
> ...


*Lt. Col. Guy S. Razer, MS Aeronautical Science, U.S. Air Force (ret)* – Retired U.S. Air Force command fighter pilot.  Former instructor; U.S. Air Force Fighter Weapons School and NATO’s Tactical Leadership Program.  As an Air Force weapons effects expert was responsible for wartime tasking of most appropriate aircraft/munition for target destruction to include steel and concrete superstructures.  Former aeronautical structures flight test engineer with McDonnell Douglas, working on advanced DC-9 autopilot systems and DC-10 flight envelope expansion stress and flutter analysis.  Tactical aircraft flown: General Dynamics F-111 Aardvark fighter/bomber, McDonnell Douglas F-15E Strike Eagle, General Dynamics / Lockheed Martin F-16 Fighting Falcon, McDonnell Douglas F-18 Hornet, Boeing B-1 Bomber, MiG-29 (Russian fighter), and Su-22 (Russian fighter/bomber).  3,000+ fighter hours.  Combat time over Iraq.  20-year Air Force career.

*Statement to this website 3/25/07:* "After 4+ years of research since retirement in 2002, I am 100% convinced that the attacks of September 11, 2001 were planned, organized, and committed by treasonous perpetrators that have infiltrated the highest levels of our government.  It is now time to take our country back.
Patriots Question 9 11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9 11 Commission Report


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 25, 2015)

eots said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Popular Mechanics scientists have debunked the conspiracy theorists.  Sorry to inform you.  

Debunking 9 11 Myths Introduction to PM Expanded Investigation


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 25, 2015)

eots said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


Well, 9/11 was bad and referring to my OP, if it was bad, Jews did it. What say you?


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 25, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



  They must have done it because it's really, really bad.  No way would the Islamic America haters ever do such a bad thing.  *sarcasm off*


----------



## eots (Mar 25, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


golly gee neato did   they do it with baking soda and vinegar  or lego?


----------



## eots (Mar 25, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


If they had the skills required for 9/11 Israel would be in flames...it is not


----------



## eots (Mar 26, 2015)

*ol. Ronald D. Ray, U.S. Marine Corps (ret)* – Deputy Assistant Secretary of Defense during the Reagan Administration and a highly decorated Vietnam veteran (two Silver Stars, a Bronze Star and a Purple Heart).  Appointed by President George H.W. Bush to serve on the American Battle Monuments Commission (1990 - 1994), and on the 1992 Presidential Commission on the Assignment of Women in the Armed Forces.  Military Historian and Deputy Director of Field Operations for the U.S. Marine Corps Historical Center, Washington, D.C. 1990 - 1994.




*Article 7/1/06:* "The former Deputy Assistant Secretary of Defense under the Reagan Administration and a highly decorated Vietnam veteran and Colonel has gone on the record to voice his doubts about the official story of 9/11 - calling it ‘the dog that doesn't hunt.’  ‘I'm astounded that the conspiracy theory advanced by the administration could in fact be true and the evidence does not seem to suggest that's accurate,’ he said."http://www.propagandamatrix.com _The _


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 26, 2015)

eots said:


> *ol. Ronald D. Ray, U.S. Marine Corps (ret)* – Deputy Assistant Secretary of Defense during the Reagan Administration and a highly decorated Vietnam veteran (two Silver Stars, a Bronze Star and a Purple Heart).  Appointed by President George H.W. Bush to serve on the American Battle Monuments Commission (1990 - 1994), and on the 1992 Presidential Commission on the Assignment of Women in the Armed Forces.  Military Historian and Deputy Director of Field Operations for the U.S. Marine Corps Historical Center, Washington, D.C. 1990 - 1994.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are a silly conspiracy theorist.  Nobody takes you seriously, hope you know.


----------



## MisterBeale (Mar 26, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > *ol. Ronald D. Ray, U.S. Marine Corps (ret)* – Deputy Assistant Secretary of Defense during the Reagan Administration and a highly decorated Vietnam veteran (two Silver Stars, a Bronze Star and a Purple Heart).  Appointed by President George H.W. Bush to serve on the American Battle Monuments Commission (1990 - 1994), and on the 1992 Presidential Commission on the Assignment of Women in the Armed Forces.  Military Historian and Deputy Director of Field Operations for the U.S. Marine Corps Historical Center, Washington, D.C. 1990 - 1994.
> ...


----------



## eots (Mar 26, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > *ol. Ronald D. Ray, U.S. Marine Corps (ret)* – Deputy Assistant Secretary of Defense during the Reagan Administration and a highly decorated Vietnam veteran (two Silver Stars, a Bronze Star and a Purple Heart).  Appointed by President George H.W. Bush to serve on the American Battle Monuments Commission (1990 - 1994), and on the 1992 Presidential Commission on the Assignment of Women in the Armed Forces.  Military Historian and Deputy Director of Field Operations for the U.S. Marine Corps Historical Center, Washington, D.C. 1990 - 1994.
> ...


I do not take seriously one who is so deluded they think they speak for everyone


----------



## theliq (Mar 26, 2015)

eots said:


>


Pox News is NO NEWS.....Profiling should start with Americans first....just sayin


----------



## RoshanNair (Mar 26, 2015)

theliq said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



All Muslims must me made to war a green crescent patch on their collars so we can identify them in infidel countries.

Then we'll throw halal bacon on them, jihadi style.


----------



## teddyearp (Mar 26, 2015)

eots said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > But with your psycho babble belief in a 9/11 conspiracy, you sure jumped right on continuing it.
> ...



And just as predicted, it continues the deflection. What a piece of work.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 26, 2015)

eots said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...





eots said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Naaaaah. You're the mental case who posted a garbage video blaming 9-11 on the Jews.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 26, 2015)

toastman said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Well if you add up all those voices in her head, SHE DOES.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 26, 2015)

So now the topic has completely changed to 9-11 conspiracies. At some point in this board's past, the d-bag was so full of it that the conspiracy theories forum was labeled "the eots zone".  Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 26, 2015)

MisterBeale said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Actually, conspiracy theorists lack rational and critical thinking abilities, are unable or unwilling to separate facts from fiction (mainly due to their ignorance), and the basis of their claims is either emotion or prejudice.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 26, 2015)

eots said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Then you shouldn't take yourself seriously.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 26, 2015)

theliq said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Damn!  That's sounds incredibly sane.  Ha ha ha.


----------



## Penelope (Mar 26, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Oh they put up a nice internet page, that is one way to get donations, they are mainly interested in anti jews or anti Zionism and to promote the holocaust.

The *Anti-Defamation League* (*ADL*), formerly known as the *Anti-Defamation League of B'nai B'rith*, is an international Jewish non-governmental organization based in the United States


----------



## Roudy (Mar 26, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



What a surprise. The freak doesn't like the ADL and attributes their success to having a "nice internet page". Ha ha ha.


----------



## eots (Mar 26, 2015)

Roudy said:


> So now the topic has completely changed to 9-11 conspiracies. At some point in this board's past, the d-bag was so full of it that the conspiracy theories forum was labeled "the eots zone".  Ha ha ha.


Yes Indeed the eots zone dropping  truth bombs in the Infowars since 2004


----------



## eots (Mar 26, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


The ADL is an anti-america hate group


----------



## teddyearp (Mar 26, 2015)

eots said:


> <snip>* Infowars <snip>*



Say no more.  If you believe everything that Alex Jones spews out, you really are an idiot.  If I were in charge of the Illuminati, I would have Alex Jones doing exactly what he does.


----------



## eots (Mar 26, 2015)

teddyearp said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > <snip>* Infowars <snip>*
> ...


all you need do is listen to the ADL


----------



## hjmick (Mar 26, 2015)

Roudy said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> > > If It's Bad.....Jews Did It
> ...



Iceberg. Goldberg. They're all the same...

I knew it was only a matter of time until someone came along and knew the joke.


----------



## teddyearp (Mar 26, 2015)

eots said:


> all you need do is listen to the ADL



All you need to do is correct your rectal cranial insertion problem and quit assuming you know me and who I listen to.

News flash.  I don't do the ADL nor do I foxnews, dip wap.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 26, 2015)

eots said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > So now the topic has completely changed to 9-11 conspiracies. At some point in this board's past, the d-bag was so full of it that the conspiracy theories forum was labeled "the eots zone".  Ha ha ha.
> ...


Ya right!  Conspiracy zone is exactly what it means. You must be proud they named the IGNORANT NUTJOB ZONE after you.


----------



## eots (Mar 26, 2015)

Roudy said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


so governments do not conspire or if they do they are soon caught
and on the news at 5...is that your world view ?


----------



## eots (Mar 26, 2015)

teddyearp said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > all you need do is listen to the ADL
> ...


yet you defend them


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 26, 2015)

eots said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Most people think you are  except for perhaps your fellow CTs.


----------



## eots (Mar 26, 2015)

This was filmed by self loathing Jew from Israel


----------



## eots (Mar 26, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


ya crazy me and all the johnny come lately NASA scientist
*
Dwain Deets, MS Physics, MS Eng*– Former Director, Aerospace Projects, NASA Dryden Flight Research Center.  Before this appointment, he served as Director, Research Engineering Division at Dryden.  Recipient of the NASA Exceptional Service Award and the Presidential Meritorious Rank Award in the Senior Executive Service (1988).  Selected presenter of the Wright Brothers Lectureship in Aeronautics, a distinguished speaking engagement sponsored by the American Institute of Aeronautics and Astronautics (AIAA) (1986).  Included in "Who's Who in Science and Engineering" 1993 - 2000.  Former Chairman of the Aerospace Control and Guidance Systems Committee of the Society of Automotive Engineers.  Former Member, AIAA Committee on Society and Aerospace Technology.  37 year NASA career.

*Statement in support of Architects and Engineers petition:*
"The many visual images (massive structural members being hurled horizontally, huge pyroclastic clouds, etc.) leave no doubt in my mind explosives were involved [in the destruction of the World Trade Center]."  http://www.ae911truth.org


----------



## Roudy (Mar 26, 2015)

eots said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Because those voices in your conspiracy theorist mind said so?


----------



## Roudy (Mar 26, 2015)

eots said:


> This was filmed by self loathing Jew from Israel


Like we all clicked on your totally irrelevant youtube crap.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 26, 2015)

eots said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



This is a truther site.    Sorry, but I think you're nuts.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 26, 2015)

eots said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



So you think all the NUTJOB conspiracies which an ignorant antisemtic mentally ill moron like you claim must somehow be true, just because you said so?


----------



## Roudy (Mar 26, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Eots is nuts. See, it even rhymes. Ha ha ha.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 26, 2015)

Roudy said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Not to mention, there are plenty of respectable people and websites that would completely disagree, and most of these claims have already been debunked YEARS ago.  Why these people persist with this ridiculous assertion, I have no idea.  They must be paranoid or something.   

Not to mention Osama Bin Laden CLAIMED responsibility, we have photos of the terrorists boarding planes at Logan, phone calls that some of the victims made to their families FROM the hijacked planes, etc., etc.


----------



## eots (Mar 26, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


a truther site ?..are you attempting to claim deets or his statements are falesified


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 26, 2015)

eots said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Yes.  Or he is just paranoid like you seem to be.  Medication might help.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 26, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Because they seek attention in an otherwise pathetic life, because their brain cells are damaged beyond repair by drugs and alcohol, because they are uneducated and ignorant and were exposed to an environment of illiterates and ignorants from early childhood, because they live to hate a certain group of people.


----------



## aris2chat (Mar 26, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



They need someone to blame, that things do not just happen, that we could have prevented as if there was a crystal ball and flashing light to warn us about every little or big incident.  Government is supposed to be all powerful so when things go wrong it has to be their fault, intentionally.
They need a reason to hate that which they cannot control or understand.
It is their way of rationalizing things beyond their personal control.


----------



## eots (Mar 26, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


debwunked by who ?..who said anything about phone calls? or who was on the plane ?


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 26, 2015)

Roudy said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



I've notice that a lot of them believe in most of the conspiracy theories too.  Weird.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 26, 2015)

eots said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Don't you know anything about which you speak?  

The extraordinary last calls of Flight UA93 - Telegraph


----------



## eots (Mar 26, 2015)

Roudy said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...





Roudy said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



translation._I am roudy and I have is inane ad hominem  and emocons_


----------



## aris2chat (Mar 26, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



a plane load of evidence could drop on them and they still would not bother to check facts


----------



## eots (Mar 26, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


  I know what I know...and nothing you said is of any relevance to me


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 26, 2015)

eots said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


Well, he ain't telling the facts.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 26, 2015)

eots said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



You don't KNOW anything apparently.  Lol.


----------



## eots (Mar 26, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


could you name one of these facts you speak ?


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 26, 2015)

eots said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Google is your friend.


----------



## eots (Mar 26, 2015)

I ha


ChrisL said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I  have no doubt I know the events of 9/11 and questions surrounding fair more than you ..most clowns like you do not even know the official story


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 26, 2015)

eots said:


> I ha
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> ...



Hate to tell, but it's you who is the clown, considering all of the evidence that disputes your claims.  I'll bet you don't even bother with the facts though.  Just another nutty CT clown.


----------



## eots (Mar 26, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > I ha
> ...


you bet ?...seems you are the one unable to name any facts


----------



## eots (Mar 26, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Mar 26, 2015)

eots said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



I already have.  I've posted links for you to read too.  Not my fault you want to ignore the facts and continue on with your irrational rants and YouTube videos.  Apparently, you don't want to acknowledge the facts and just want to live in your little fantasy world.


----------



## eots (Mar 26, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...


translation  I have no facts  eots..I just  make empty statements


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 26, 2015)

eots said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Want me to post the links again for you?  I will.  Or you could go back a couple/few pages and read them.  Not to mention, the one I just posted for you about people calling their family members from the planes that were hijacked and keeping them updated, telling them what was going on.  There was the one where the man told his wife that they were going to fight the terrorists to stop them from crashing into a building and that he would probably die, so he said his goodbyes to his family.  Now, here you are, trying to make a mockery of such things.  It's really disgusting.  Have you NO conscience?


----------



## Roudy (Mar 26, 2015)

eots said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Translation, eots the nuts just got psychoanalyzed for free and he won't even thank us.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 26, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Of course they don't have a conscience, goes with the terrotory of the mentally ill.  These people are literally spitting on the memory of all the people that died on 9-11 and their families by making up this kind of shit.


----------



## eots (Mar 26, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...





ChrisL said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


If you talking about popular mechanics  no thanks ..but I would be happy to tell you all that is wrong with it...as far as the rest of  your histrionics they are not really worth addressing  
.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 26, 2015)

eots said:


> I ha
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> ...



The official story is the one that tells the truth about the Muslim terrorists that killed over 3000 Americans on 9-11 and half a billion in the Muslim world that danced and celebrated, including the Palestinians. This truth bothers you, since you are an ignorant anti semetic moron with Palestinian "friends", who probably get upset when this truth is told about their depraved culture. FUCK'EM.


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 26, 2015)

Roudy said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Oh, but he's grateful and a humble soul. He's actually glad people eat his lunch. Helps him lose weight. He just doesn't know how to express his gratitude.So he bites people. There, I just analyzed him again.


----------



## eots (Mar 26, 2015)

Roudy said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


----------



## Roudy (Mar 26, 2015)

eots said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



That's how it is when you are a know nothing.


----------



## eots (Mar 26, 2015)




----------



## Roudy (Mar 26, 2015)

eots said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



But you won't post that a vast majority of the families think otherwise.   Only this clip of a poor woman being taken advantage of by manipulative assholes looking for notoriety. (Didn't bother clicking on your usual garbage)

If the purpose of the clips was to show that there are other morally depraved assholes like you that will sink to using and abusing families who have lost members in this tragedy, you really didn't need to, we already knew that.


----------



## eots (Mar 26, 2015)

Roudy said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


why do you so disrespect 9/11 families ?


----------



## eots (Mar 26, 2015)

Roudy said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


oh please feel free


----------



## Roudy (Mar 26, 2015)

eots said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



I do.  Eots the nuts gets booted off the Bill Maher show.  Ha ha ha ha.  It doesn't get any better!


----------



## eots (Mar 26, 2015)




----------



## Roudy (Mar 26, 2015)

Would somebody boot this moron who has totally derailed this thread off this board?


----------



## eots (Mar 27, 2015)

lol..got nothing do you ..and it is you monkeys that keep bringing up 9/11 in an attempt to bolster Israels stance against palatine, don't blame me if it backfires on you


----------



## eots (Mar 27, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Would somebody boot this moron who has totally derailed this thread off this board?


I think it is best if you runaway from this thread now...


----------



## theliq (Mar 27, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > *ol. Ronald D. Ray, U.S. Marine Corps (ret)* – Deputy Assistant Secretary of Defense during the Reagan Administration and a highly decorated Vietnam veteran (two Silver Stars, a Bronze Star and a Purple Heart).  Appointed by President George H.W. Bush to serve on the American Battle Monuments Commission (1990 - 1994), and on the 1992 Presidential Commission on the Assignment of Women in the Armed Forces.  Military Historian and Deputy Director of Field Operations for the U.S. Marine Corps Historical Center, Washington, D.C. 1990 - 1994.
> ...


Well that may be Your Sordid Opinion......but not mine and others...Eots is one of the more honest and effective posters here.siam


----------



## theliq (Mar 27, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


Stupid Comment ..........even though it be Sarcastic......come on my friend you can do better steve


----------



## Gracie (Mar 27, 2015)

It's getting to where I'm thinking along the lines of  "if it's bad, muslims did it".


----------



## eots (Mar 27, 2015)

theliq said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


his would seem to be more educated and experienced of the two


----------



## eots (Mar 27, 2015)

*
Capt. Eric H. May, U.S. Army (ret)* – F*ormer U.S. Army Intelligence Officer. Former inspector and interpreter for the Intermediate Nuclear Forces Treaty team.*


*Essay 9/11 and Non-investigation: *"As a former Army officer, my tendency immediately after 911 was to rally 'round the colors and defend the country against what I then thought was an insidious, malicious all-Arab entity called Al-Qaida.  In fact, in April of 2002, I attempted to reactivate my then-retired commission to return to serve my country in its time of peril. ... Now I view the 911 event as Professor David Griffin, author of _The New Pearl Harbor_, views it: as a matter that *implies eitherA) passive participation by the Bush White House through a deliberate stand-down of proper defense procedures that (if followed) would have led US air assets to a quick identification and confrontation of the passenger aircraft that impacted WTC 1 and WTC 2, or worse ... B) active execution of a plot by rogue elements of government, starting with the White House itself, in creating a spectacle of destruction *that would lead the United States into an invasion of the Middle East ..." Captain Eric May


----------



## eots (Mar 27, 2015)

*Popular mechanics...lol...I love how the PM guy directly contradicts
the NIST report

*


----------



## Roudy (Mar 27, 2015)

eots said:


> lol..got nothing do you ..and it is you monkeys that keep bringing up 9/11 in an attempt to bolster Israels stance against palatine, don't blame me if it backfires on you



Speaking of monkeys, have you seen your selfie avatar, chimp?


----------



## Roudy (Mar 27, 2015)

eots said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Would somebody boot this moron who has totally derailed this thread off this board?
> ...



Yeah, I guess I'm not the only one who doesn't want to discuss idiotic 9-11 Truther theories with a NUTJOB.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 27, 2015)

theliq said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



  You internet nuts crack me up.  Bunch of delusional weirdos, that's all you are to me.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 27, 2015)

eots said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



That would be yourself.  You and your fellow delusional conspiracy theorists.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 27, 2015)

eots said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Like I thought, you (like other delusional CTs) will ignore the facts to continue living in your delusional fantasy world.  Maybe you need to get a life or something.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 27, 2015)

9 11 Truth movement - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

Massachusetts Institute of Technology (MIT) engineering professor Thomas W. Eagar was at first unwilling to acknowledge the concerns of the movement, saying "if (the argument) gets too mainstream, I'll engage in the debate." In response to Steven E. Jones publication of a hypothesis that the World Trade Center was destroyed by controlled demolition, Eagar said that adherents of the 9/11 Truth movement would use the reverse scientific method to arrive at their conclusions, as they "determine what happened, throw out all the data that doesn't fit their conclusion, and then hail their findings as the only possible conclusion".[112]

Calling conspiracy theorists "the truthers", Bill Moyers has quoted journalist Robert Parry by stating that the theorists "...threw out all the evidence of al-Qaeda's involvement, from contemporaneous calls from hijack victims on the planes to confessions from al-Qaeda leaders both in and out of captivity that they had indeed done it. Then, recycling some of the right's sophistry techniques, such as using long lists of supposed evidence to overcome the lack of any real evidence, the 'truthers' cherry-picked a few supposed 'anomalies' to build an 'inside-job' story line".[113]

Al Qaeda has sharply criticized Iran's ex-president, Mahmoud Ahmadinejad, over his suggestions that the U.S. government was behind the September 11 attacks, dismissing his comments as "ridiculous".[114]

'Skeptics', who oppose conspiracy as the a-priori explanation to events, and who find most of the questions posed by the Truthers to be either easily answered[115] or based on misleading or false facts[116] have claimed that some of the Truthers are knowingly disseminating false information, with no care for the grieving families, and accordingly called them "disrespectful" or even "sickos".[117]


----------



## eots (Mar 27, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> 9 11 Truth movement - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> Massachusetts Institute of Technology (MIT) engineering professor Thomas W. Eagar was at first unwilling to acknowledge the concerns of the movement, saying "if (the argument) gets too mainstream, I'll engage in the debate." In response to Steven E. Jones publication of a hypothesis that the World Trade Center was destroyed by controlled demolition, Eagar said that adherents of the 9/11 Truth movement would use the reverse scientific method to arrive at their conclusions, as they "determine what happened, throw out all the data that doesn't fit their conclusion, and then hail their findings as the only possible conclusion".[112]
> 
> ...


meaningless editorial drivel that again pretends to speak
for grieving families,with no regard for or mention of families being key members of 9/11 truth


----------



## eots (Mar 27, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


a dime store magazine is where you seek information on 9/11..lol why not just a 9/11 comic book


----------



## eots (Mar 27, 2015)

*lol..a novel and a comic book...lmao*


----------



## eots (Mar 27, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


strawman is all you have you could not support your position with facts if your life depended on it


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 29, 2015)

eots said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Yeah sure.  Lol.  This is the response one would expect from a 9/11 denier.  Shame . . . shame on YOU!


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 29, 2015)

eots said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



I don't think you know what a FACT is.    YOU are a conspiracy theorist and all of your so-called "evidence" has already been debunked many times.


----------



## eots (Mar 29, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


What theory has been debunked and by who exactly ?


----------



## eots (Mar 29, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


*popular mechanics is some kind of authority in your mind ?*
_here is the brains of the operation_


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 29, 2015)

eots said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



It's not just PM.  A LOT of scientists have explored, studied, and debunked your "myths."   

Debunking 911 Conspiracy Theories and Controlled Demolition Homepage


----------



## eots (Mar 29, 2015)

Name 2


----------



## eots (Mar 29, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


name 2


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 29, 2015)

eots said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



I just posted a link for you.  IF you had bothered to read it, you would see that there are MULTIPLE links in that site.  Lol.  You aren't interested in the truth though.  That much is obvious.


----------



## eots (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## eots (Mar 29, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I have read it through many times...I doubt very much you have..but you made a claim of scientist debunking theories but this is a blog by someone with no credentials just like PM


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 29, 2015)

eots said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...






 I debunked the 9/11 theory by using my training in metallurgy and common sense. Do you know how long it takes to remove the outer covering of concrete, cut through the support beams, attach explosives, reconcrete the walls and then make good the visible damage. All without the people on the floors seeing this take place, or the public spilling the beans to the press.


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 29, 2015)

eots said:


>






 Hardly an expert as she is a geneticist and not an explosives expert. So strike the theory as being some daft bats 5 minutes of fame.


----------



## eots (Mar 29, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


What does your metallurgy tell you about molten metal


----------



## eots (Mar 29, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


she has great understanding of scientific method
YouTube


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 29, 2015)

eots said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



If you had read the links I posted to you, it is all explained within them.  Do you want to learn?  Or do you want to just continue to live in your paranoid fantasy world?


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 29, 2015)

eots said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



They are debunked by legitimate scientists, physicists, etc.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 29, 2015)

eots said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Oh, and almost ALL of the information contained within the site is peer reviewed.


----------



## eots (Mar 29, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


So you keep saying but you have yet to present any


----------



## eots (Mar 29, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


lol...no its not..provide where the site shows this information


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 29, 2015)

eots said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



It's all in the link.  Here, I'll post another one for you.  Now, keep in mind, these are not YouTube videos, so I hope you can understand the material presented.  

NOVA World Trade Center Collapse


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 29, 2015)

eots said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



See my post above.  This is a link within the link that I provided you.


----------



## eots (Mar 29, 2015)

* David L. Griscom, PhD – Research physicist, retired in 2001 from Naval Research Laboratory (NRL) in Washington, DC, after 33 years service.  Fellow of the American Physical Society.  Fulbright-García Robles Fellow at Universidad Nacional Autónoma de México in Mexico City (1997).  Visiting professorships of research at the Universities of Paris and Saint-Etienne, France, and Tokyo Institute of Technology (2000 - 2003).  Adjunct Professor of Materials Science and Engineering, University of Arizona (2004 - 2005).  Winner of the 1993 N. F. Mott Award sponsored by the Journal of Non-Crystalline Solids, the 1995 Otto Schott Award offered by the Carl-Zeiss-Stiftung (Germany), a 1996 Outstanding Graduate School Alumnus Award at Brown University, and the 1997 Sigma Xi Pure Science Award at NRL. Principal author of 109 of his 185 published works, a body of work which is highly cited by his peers.  Officially credited with largest number of papers (5) by any author on list of 100 most cited articles authored at NRL between 1973 and 1988.

Personal blog 1/5/07: "David Ray Griffin has web-published a splendid, highly footnoted account of The Destruction of the World Trade Center: Why the Official Account Cannot Be True:  This scholarly work, rich in eyewitness accounts, includes 11 separate pieces of evidence that the World Trade Center towers 1, 2 [each 1300+ feet tall, 110 stories], and 7 were brought down by explosives. 
*


----------



## eots (Mar 29, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


of course it is a youtube video you ninny


----------



## eots (Mar 29, 2015)

eots said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 29, 2015)

eots said:


> * David L. Griscom, PhD – Research physicist, retired in 2001 from Naval Research Laboratory (NRL) in Washington, DC, after 33 years service.  Fellow of the American Physical Society.  Fulbright-García Robles Fellow at Universidad Nacional Autónoma de México in Mexico City (1997).  Visiting professorships of research at the Universities of Paris and Saint-Etienne, France, and Tokyo Institute of Technology (2000 - 2003).  Adjunct Professor of Materials Science and Engineering, University of Arizona (2004 - 2005).  Winner of the 1993 N. F. Mott Award sponsored by the Journal of Non-Crystalline Solids, the 1995 Otto Schott Award offered by the Carl-Zeiss-Stiftung (Germany), a 1996 Outstanding Graduate School Alumnus Award at Brown University, and the 1997 Sigma Xi Pure Science Award at NRL. Principal author of 109 of his 185 published works, a body of work which is highly cited by his peers.  Officially credited with largest number of papers (5) by any author on list of 100 most cited articles authored at NRL between 1973 and 1988.
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I don't believe any of your experts were there and their theories are no more than theory.


----------



## eots (Mar 29, 2015)

it is just a dramatic reading of the NIST report


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 29, 2015)

eots said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



No, it is not a YouTube video.  You are apparently the ninny.  

Here is an excerpt from the link, entitled TRANSCRIPT.  Lol.  

*SECTION 1: THE INVESTIGATION*
SHAYM SUNDER: I'm Shyam Sunder. I am the lead investigator for the World Trade Center investigation that was conducted by the National Institute of Standards in Technology.

In many typical investigations, you have a partially collapsed building standing there that can be looked at by engineers.

In the case of the World Trade Center towers, the buildings had collapsed. And also there was an immediate need for search and rescue of people who might have been buried under the rubble. So there was also a need to clear the site as quickly as possible. It's very unusual that the evidence is so completely scattered, and that made our investigation a lot more complicated.

We realized that we had to model the complete aircraft impact. We had to model the evolution of the fires over the next hour, or hour and half. We had to model how the steel weakened as a result of the high temperatures. And lastly, we had to model the progression of failures-- local failures in the structure, which then led to the overall initiation of collapse. Each of these stages had very sophisticated models that were validated using the photographic evidence we have, validated using laboratory experiments that we conducted. And validated, ultimately, based on how the buildings actually collapsed using videos.

*SECTION 2: IMPACT*
Through a fairly sophisticated analysis of the video information, we were able to determine the airplane speed, direction of the airplane, and the orientation of the airplane as each of the airplanes impacted each of the buildings.

The north tower was hit at 8:46 by a 767-200 extended range airplane, between the 93rd and the 99th floor. The airplane was flying at about 550 miles an hour, with a total weight of somewhere on the order of 283,000 pounds.

The second building to be hit, which was hit 16 minutes later, was hit on the south face of the south tower. Again by a 767-200 extended range airplane, but this time between floors 77 and 85.

And one of the questions that comes out from looking at this information is how is it here we have two seemingly similar buildings—they were called Twin Towers—and they were hit by nearly identical airplane, but how come one building lasted for 102 minutes, the other building lasted for 56 minutes, which is nearly a factor of two.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 29, 2015)

eots said:


> * David L. Griscom, PhD – Research physicist, retired in 2001 from Naval Research Laboratory (NRL) in Washington, DC, after 33 years service.  Fellow of the American Physical Society.  Fulbright-García Robles Fellow at Universidad Nacional Autónoma de México in Mexico City (1997).  Visiting professorships of research at the Universities of Paris and Saint-Etienne, France, and Tokyo Institute of Technology (2000 - 2003).  Adjunct Professor of Materials Science and Engineering, University of Arizona (2004 - 2005).  Winner of the 1993 N. F. Mott Award sponsored by the Journal of Non-Crystalline Solids, the 1995 Otto Schott Award offered by the Carl-Zeiss-Stiftung (Germany), a 1996 Outstanding Graduate School Alumnus Award at Brown University, and the 1997 Sigma Xi Pure Science Award at NRL. Principal author of 109 of his 185 published works, a body of work which is highly cited by his peers.  Officially credited with largest number of papers (5) by any author on list of 100 most cited articles authored at NRL between 1973 and 1988.
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Blogs.  Lol.


----------



## eots (Mar 29, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > * David L. Griscom, PhD – Research physicist, retired in 2001 from Naval Research Laboratory (NRL) in Washington, DC, after 33 years service.  Fellow of the American Physical Society.  Fulbright-García Robles Fellow at Universidad Nacional Autónoma de México in Mexico City (1997).  Visiting professorships of research at the Universities of Paris and Saint-Etienne, France, and Tokyo Institute of Technology (2000 - 2003).  Adjunct Professor of Materials Science and Engineering, University of Arizona (2004 - 2005).  Winner of the 1993 N. F. Mott Award sponsored by the Journal of Non-Crystalline Solids, the 1995 Otto Schott Award offered by the Carl-Zeiss-Stiftung (Germany), a 1996 Outstanding Graduate School Alumnus Award at Brown University, and the 1997 Sigma Xi Pure Science Award at NRL. Principal author of 109 of his 185 published works, a body of work which is highly cited by his peers.  Officially credited with largest number of papers (5) by any author on list of 100 most cited articles authored at NRL between 1973 and 1988.
> ...


NIST was not there so you make no sense


----------



## eots (Mar 29, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


what are you talking about?..you posted a link to Nova.. now you post a summary of the NIST report..where are your Independent scientist and peer reviewed papers supporting the NIST report you claimed ?


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 29, 2015)

eots said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


Not to you. There were no explosives.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 29, 2015)

eots said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



There are a WHOLE BUNCH of different links within the link I provided to you.  I can't help it if you can't read or comprehend.    That's your problem and explains why you would buy into conspiracy theories the way you do.  You should be embarrassed, really.  Lol.


----------



## eots (Mar 29, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


a WHOLE BUNCH of different links within the link that are all but meaningless and not independent peer reviewed papers supporting the NIST report so why do pretend they are ? it is You who should be embarrassed, really.  Lol..


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 29, 2015)

eots said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



No, you should be embarrassed.  Your claims have been debunked.  Of course, no one expects you to listen to facts because you CTs are all nuts.    It doesn't matter if it's put right in front of your face.  You are too ignorant to acknowledge the true facts.


----------



## eots (Mar 29, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


you are completely ignorant on the topic you have never read the NIST report .you have never fact checked anything and you have done nothing more than glance over the sorry ass debwunker blog you posted ..you can not fool me


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 29, 2015)

eots said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



I've read it many times, along with many other documents that make perfect sense in debunking ALL of your claims.  You just don't want to acknowledge the truth and prefer to live in your paranoid fantasy world.  THAT is the bottom line here and THAT is your personal problem.  Not many support your silliness because all of your theories have been DEBUNKED.


----------



## eots (Mar 29, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


explain the of the initiation wtc7 collapse scenario


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 29, 2015)

eots said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...






 What metal, what temperature and what chemical analysis ?


----------



## aris2chat (Mar 29, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



temperature did not have to be hot enough to melt metal, only enough to weaken it.  Much lower threshold


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 29, 2015)

eots said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...






 Have you ever seen an explosives expert bring a building straight down, the timing on the explosions need to be exact to the microsecond. Impossible to achieve with the det cord available today as two pieces from the same drum the same length will differ by a few microseconds. The explosions were caused by the valence bonds in the steel beams giving way and causing the building to implode around its central core. Heat steel to 1000 c and it starts to alter chemically, the carbon moves away from the heat source while the ferrite moves towards the heat source. This makes the steel turn into first wrought iron and then cast iron, and as everyone knows cast iron is very weak when struck


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 29, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



He won't listen.  You are wasting your time.  They enjoy this.  They WANT to believe that it was the government or whatever crazy thing they believe.


----------



## eots (Mar 29, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


you are not qualified to discuss the subject you do not even know the official story let alone the flaws contained in it


----------



## eots (Mar 29, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


NISTs forensic testing of wtc steel showed no signs of the temperatures sufficient to weaken steel


----------



## eots (Mar 29, 2015)

Although the key elements of the core steel were demographically labeled. A careful reading of the NIST report shows that they have* no evidence that the temperatures they predict as necessary for failure* are corroborated by findings of the little steel debris they have
Page 2 of Article Former Chief of NIST s Fire Science Division Calls for Independent Review of World Trade Center Investigation OpEdNews


----------



## SAYIT (Mar 29, 2015)

eots said:


> NISTs forensic testing of wtc steel showed no signs of the temperatures sufficient to weaken steel



That's a typical 9/11 CT lie necessitated by the fact that the truth just doesn't support their CT silliness.


----------



## eots (Mar 30, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > NISTs forensic testing of wtc steel showed no signs of the temperatures sufficient to weaken steel
> ...


It as quote is from the former NIST CHIEF FIRE INVESTIGATOR..you are calling him a typical liar /CT ?...on what basis


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 30, 2015)

eots said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...






 I am and take it from me steel can explode of its own accord when subjected to heat or cold


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 30, 2015)

eots said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...







 Strange that as the temperatures are quite low, and the steel I saw showed all the classic sings of valence bonds being compromised. The biggest problem was the dirty steel used that already weakened the beams, and the design that used just enough steel support to meet code requirements. One of the biggest failings of US builders


----------



## eots (Mar 30, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


you have no background in metalurgy your statement is ludacris


----------



## eots (Mar 30, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


pure babble...and in fact in contradiction with the findings of  NIST..which you are clearly unfamiliar with


----------



## eots (Mar 30, 2015)




----------



## Dogmaphobe (Mar 30, 2015)

eots said:


> you have no background in metalurgy your statement is ludacris



Did you mean ludicrous, by any chance?


I don't think rappers have anything to do with this mental illness of yours.


----------



## SAYIT (Mar 30, 2015)

eots said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



No ... I'm calling you a liar. Quintiere is not a 9/11 foil-hatter and _specifically said_ he is _not a supporter_ of theories that the Twin Towers were brought down by pre-planted explosives but rather he had problems with NIST's research methodology. Quintiere, who left the NIST back in the 1990s (well before the 9/11 attack on America by your Jihadi brethren) never said their "forensic testing of wtc steel showed no signs of the temperatures sufficient to weaken steel" as you claim. As already mentioned, your lying is necessitated by the fact that the truth just doesn't support your CT silliness. Quintiere has had 8 years to substantiate his doubts about the NIST report. Do you have any follow up studies or scholarly papers on the matter from the good doctor?
Here are the pesky answers to your questions that were published well after his doubts.

Questions and Answers about the NIST WTC 7 Investigation

*How did the fires cause WTC 7 to collapse?*
The heat from the uncontrolled fires caused steel floor beams and girders to thermally expand, leading to a chain of events that caused a key structural column to fail. The failure of this structural column then initiated a fire-induced progressive collapse of the entire building.

According to the report's probable collapse sequence, heat from the uncontrolled fires caused thermal expansion of the steel beams on the lower floors of the east side of WTC 7, damaging the floor framing on multiple floors.

Eventually, a girder on Floor 13 lost its connection to a critical column, Column 79, that provided support for the long floor spans on the east side of the building (see Diagram 1). The displaced girder and other local fire-induced damage caused Floor 13 to collapse, beginning a cascade of floor failures down to the 5th floor. Many of these floors had already been at least partially weakened by the fires in the vicinity of Column 79. This collapse of floors left Column 79 insufficiently supported in the east-west direction over nine stories.

The unsupported Column 79 then buckled and triggered an upward progression of floor system failures that reached the building's east penthouse. What followed in rapid succession was a series of structural failures. Failure first occurred all the way to the roof line-involving all three interior columns on the easternmost side of the building (79, 80, 81). Then, progressing from east to west across WTC 7, all of the columns failed in the core of the building (58 through 78). Finally, the entire façade collapsed.


----------



## SAYIT (Mar 30, 2015)

eots said:


>


 
Did any of your eye witnesses test the materials they saw? No? How do they know it was molten steel?


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 30, 2015)

eots said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...






So you say, and that will get you a cup of coffee in any coffee shop as long as you have the money to pay for it. I spent 32 years in the Iron and Steel making industry and have seen 250 ton stacks of steel slabs explode because of thermal shock. I came up with a slow cooling process that amounted to surrounding the steel susceptible to thermal shock with ordinary steel slabs straight out of the mould. Replacing the slabs every time the temperature dropped below the temperature of the stacks. We also heat treated rail steel after some accidents involving railway lines that had excess hydrogen in them. We heated them to 1200c and held them there for 5 days in a furnace. Then we allowed them, to cool slowly to 600c then relit the furnace and brought them up to a controlled temperature of 800c and held them at that for 7 days. The hydrogen was by this time missing from the steel and had escaped through the valence bonds of ferrite, carbon, manganese, aluminium and chromium. Another heat treatment caused a high carbon skin to form on the steel making it applicable for special rail steel.

 Now want to tell me I know nothing of metallurgy, as I bet all that went right over your head.


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 30, 2015)

eots said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...







 I wonder how much the building contractors paid him to say this, after all graft is a way of life in the USA.


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 30, 2015)

eots said:


>






 Did you listen to the recording, as it says the Steel was melted. That takes a temperature of about 3000 f ( 1500 c ). The experts talk of lumps of molten steel fused with concrete being found. They then show you a steel beam bent into a semi circle and you can see the valence bond failure points, they look like knife cuts in the steel.

 You are full of shit and don't know what you are posting


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 30, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...







 What you wont see is the steel structure was manufactured to take a static load bearing in a downwards direction of the calculated maximum weight plus a safety factor of 10%. This was calculated across the whole area even though the main support structure was in the central column of lift shafts. If any one of those central columns was to give the whole weighjt of the building would exceed the safety margin for the rest of the buildings central structure. This combined with the heat from the aviation fuel fires would compound the problem and the steel would explode as it reached critical temperature.


----------



## SAYIT (Mar 30, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> What you wont see is the steel structure was manufactured to take a static load bearing in a downwards direction of the calculated maximum weight plus a safety factor of 10%. This was calculated across the whole area even though the main support structure was in the central column of lift shafts. If any one of those central columns was to give the whole weighjt of the building would exceed the safety margin for the rest of the buildings central structure. This combined with the heat from the aviation fuel fires would compound the problem and the steel would explode as it reached critical temperature.



I have seen nothing of exploded steel but plenty about the collapse of heat-weakened supports.


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 30, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > What you wont see is the steel structure was manufactured to take a static load bearing in a downwards direction of the calculated maximum weight plus a safety factor of 10%. This was calculated across the whole area even though the main support structure was in the central column of lift shafts. If any one of those central columns was to give the whole weighjt of the building would exceed the safety margin for the rest of the buildings central structure. This combined with the heat from the aviation fuel fires would compound the problem and the steel would explode as it reached critical temperature.
> ...





 That is what happens when the steel is weakened with heat, the maths and science is very complex but imagine a forest fire and all the animals running away from the fire. Well that is what happens to the inclusions in the steel when they run away from the source of the heat. This leaves a very brittle poor quality cast iron that cant take the weight, so it explodes as a closed can of soup does when heated. It is not an explosion as in dynamite or plastic, but the sound and effects are the same. I saw a stainless steel plate explode into millions of needles when the water cooling was not set right, we were collecting them for 6 months after


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 30, 2015)

eots said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Reputable engineers and scientists and witnesses disagree.  The heat with the jet fuel was enough to weaken the structural supports, and with all the weight they were supporting, the buildings collapsed.  IF it was an "implosion" it would not have been SO gradual.  Common sense wins again.  

*Buckling Steel*
Dr. Shyam Sunder, lead investigator for NIST's building and fire safety investigation into the WTC disaster, said, "While the buildings were able to withstand the initial impact of the aircraft, the resulting fires that spread through the towers weakened support columns *and floors that had fireproofing dislodged by the impacts.* This eventually led to collapse as the perimeter columns *were pulled inward by the sagging floors and buckled.*" "The reason the towers collapsed is because the fireproofing was dislodged," according to Sunder. If the fireproofing had remained in place, Sunder said, the fires would have burned out and moved on without weakening key elements to the point of structural collapse." - Latest Findings From NIST World Trade Center Investigation Released 

"According to Shyam Sunder, *the concave bowing of the steel was seen on the sides of the towers* opposite where the planes hit them. At 10:06 a.m. that morning, an officer in a police helicopter reported that ``it's not going to take long before the north tower comes down.'' This was 20 minutes before it collapsed. In another radio transmission at 10:21 a.m., the officer said *he saw buckling* in the north tower's southern face, Shyam Sunder said."

"Engineers believe the bowing of the exterior steel beams near the flame-engulfed floors was the critical "triggering point" because that's the direction each tower tilted as it came crashing down."

"The report includes photographs taken from police helicopters showing the bending columns."


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 30, 2015)

Key findings include:


Floor sagging and exposure to high temperatures caused the perimeter columns to bow inward and buckle—a process that spread across the faces of the buildings.
Even though the jet fuel on the planes burned off in the first few minutes after impact, there was enough office furniture to sustain intense fires for at least an hour.
The original builders of the twin towers and those who later renovated the structures did not have a clear technical standard for deciding on how much insulation to use around the structural beams, many of which gave way in the intense heat.


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 30, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...





ChrisL said:


> Key findings include:
> 
> 
> Floor sagging and exposure to high temperatures caused the perimeter columns to bow inward and buckle—a process that spread across the faces of the buildings.
> ...






 Don't forget the effect of the lift shafts acting as venturi's  and drawing air under pressure from the ground levels which acted as a blast furnace acts. This created a high pressure air current that added more and more oxygen to the fire, increasing the temperature.    Remember the bunsen burner used in the labs at school, and how you could control the heat by opening ports at the bottom.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 30, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



Good point.  

It really doesn't even MATTER to Eots, as he is a conspiracy theorist.  He wants to believe what he believes, even if it is completely ignorant of the facts.  I'm posting these things from the links I posted earlier for other people who may be on the fence, so to speak.


----------



## eots (Mar 30, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


why do paste a summary of the wtc 7 collapse ? you probably do not even understand. according to NIST a kid with a pack of matches could cause the collapse of wtc 7 Quintiere without quesrion states NISTs forensic testing of wtc steel showed no signs of the temperatures sufficient to weaken steel and I provided  the link btw ..you seem to be confusing the towers with wtc 7


----------



## eots (Mar 30, 2015)

Don't forget the effect of the lift shafts acting as venturi's  and drawing air under pressure from the ground levels which acted as a blast furnace acts. This created a high pressure air current that added more and more oxygen to the fire, increasing the temperature.    Remember the bunsen burner used in the labs at school, and how you could control the heat by opening ports at the bottom.[/QUOTE]

Good point.

It really doesn't even MATTER to Eots, as he is a conspiracy theorist.  He wants to believe what he believes, even if it is completely ignorant of the facts.  I'm posting these things from the links I posted earlier for other people who may be on the fence, so to speak.  [/QUOTE]

all you did was repost rhe illogical NIST theory and  crazy stories of exploding stainless steel


----------



## eots (Mar 30, 2015)

d


Phoenall said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


dont foget fire fighters reach the 79 th floor reporting small fires and people stood in the impact hole awaiting rescue


----------



## eots (Mar 30, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Key findings include:
> 
> 
> Floor sagging and exposure to high temperatures caused the perimeter columns to bow inward and buckle—a process that spread across the faces of the buildings.
> ...


the case of the Twin Towers NIST only gives a theory of collapse initiation and never even attempts to explain the proceeding rapid collapse


----------



## eots (Mar 30, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


LOL


----------



## eots (Mar 30, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


Key word....*According to Shyam Sunder*


----------



## SAYIT (Mar 30, 2015)

eots said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Once again you spin like a whirling dervish and there is absolute evidence that the WTC fires, coupled with the impact of a large, fast moving passenger plane were sufficient to weaken the steel supports. Additionally you failed to address the difference between your silliness and Dr Quintiere's frustration with NIST methodology ... he, like me, finds your pre-planted explosives theory to be CTBS. BTW, fully 8 years have passed since his comments. Do you have any scholarly studies performed by Quintiere which prove or disprove his 2007 doubts?


----------



## SAYIT (Mar 30, 2015)

eots said:


> Key word....*According to Shyam Sunder*



Care to compare your lame creds to those of Sunder?
*Alumni Profile: S. Shyam Sunder *
 
*Director, Building and Fire Research Laboratory, National Institute of Standards and Technology*
*S.M. 1979, Sc.D. 1981*
_As director of NIST’s Building and Fire Research Laboratory, S. Shyam Sunder oversees an annual budget of $42 million, 165 employees and about 140 guest researchers. Following the terrorist attacks on Sept. 11, 2001, he led the NIST investigations into the collapse of the World Trade Center’s Twin Towers and Building 7. The 10,000-page final report of the towers’ collapse was issued in 2005. The 1,000-page final report pinpointing the exact causes of the WTC 7 collapse was published Nov. 20, 2008. Prior to joining NIST in 1994, Sunder was a professor and researcher in CEE for 14 years.

MIT - Alumni Profile S. Shyam Sunder Department of Civil Environmental Engineering MIT

_


----------



## eots (Mar 30, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


NIST methodology was completly flawed dr Q was correct... there was no evidence of temperatures required in forensic testing to initiate failure... and again he is correct.. drQ made no direct statement  on pre-planted explosives theory to be CTBS that was an editoral comment by the writer and not in quote however... Quintiere did say...Dr. Quintiere, one of the world’s leading fire science researchers and safety engineers, also encouraged his audience of fellow researchers and engineers to scientifically re-examine the WTC collapses. *“I hope to convince you to perhaps become 'Conspiracy Theorists', but in a proper way,”*
and also said...
“In my opinion, the WTC investigation by NIST falls short of expectations by not definitively finding cause, by not sufficiently linking recommendations of specificity to cause, by not fully invoking all of their authority to seek facts in the investigation, and by the guidance of government lawyers to deter rather than develop fact finding.
And also said...
Dr. Quintiere said he originally “had high hopes” that NIST would do a good job with the investigation.“They’re the central government lab for fire. There are good people there and they can do a good job.But what I also thought they would do is *to enlist the service of the ATF [Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives], which has an investigation* force and a laboratory of their own for fire.And I thought they would *put people out on the street and get gumshoe-type information*.What prevented all of this?I think it’s the legal structure that cloaks the Commerce Department and therefore NIST.And so, instead of lawyers as if they were acting on a civil case trying to get depositions and information subpoenaed, *those lawyers did the opposite and blocked everything.”
Article Former Chief of NIST s Fire Science Division Calls for Independent Review of World Trade Center Investigation OpEdNews
*


----------



## eots (Mar 30, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Key word....*According to Shyam Sunder*
> ...


I  could without question post many with education and experience beyond that of sunders that completely disagree with sunders work and find it laughable and willing risk reputation to publicly say so


----------



## SAYIT (Mar 30, 2015)

eots said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



No, you can't and Sunder needs his reputation or his life's work would be questioned. You, like most CTs, risk nothing.


----------



## eots (Mar 30, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


correct..yet NIST asserts it never existed
the test they release shows no such temperatures existed in the tested steel
as dr Q correctly states ..but there is of evidence molten steel ..these were ignored as there is reasonable explanation for such excessive heat


----------



## SAYIT (Mar 30, 2015)

eots said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



He neither said nor inferred that "NIST methodology was completely flawed" but rather that the WTC investigation fell short of his "expectations." Quintiere is not a 9/11 foil-hatter and _specifically said_ he is _not a supporter_ of theories that the Twin Towers were brought down by pre-planted explosives.The question here is why must you _always_ lie? Can it be that the truth just doesn't support your Jews-did-it lunacy?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 30, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> This Muslim preacher says that if anything bad happens, it's Jews who are behind it.



Sounds just like Obama.


----------



## eots (Mar 30, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


*Dwain Deets, MS Physics, MS Eng– Former Director, Aerospace Projects, NASA Dryden Flight Research Center.  Before this appointment, he served as Director, Research Engineering Division at Dryden.  Recipient of the NASA Exceptional Service Award and the Presidential Meritorious Rank Award* in the Senior Executive Service (1988).  Selected presenter of the Wright Brothers Lectureship in Aeronautics, a distinguished speaking engagement sponsored by the American Institute of Aeronautics and Astronautics (AIAA) (1986).  Included in *"Who's Who in Science and Engineering" 1993 - 2000.*  Former Chairman of the Aerospace Control and Guidance Systems Committee of the Society of Automotive Engineers.  Former Member, AIAA Committee on Society and Aerospace Technology.  37 year NASA career.

*Statement in support of Architects and Engineers petition:*
"The many visual images (massive structural members being hurled horizontally, huge pyroclastic clouds, etc.) leave no doubt in my mind explosives were involved [in the destruction of the World Trade Center]."  http://www.ae911truth.org


----------



## eots (Mar 30, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


link?


----------



## eots (Mar 30, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


never said.._ jews did it_


----------



## eots (Mar 30, 2015)

*
Robert H. Waser, BS ME, MS ME, PE *– Retired Research and Development Engineer, U.S. Naval Ordinance Lab. 33 year career, of which 15 years were as Chief Engineer of the laboratory's wind tunnel complex, which includes the world's largest hypervelocity wind tunnel.  Retired Licensed Professional Engineer, State of Maryland.

*Statement in support of Architects and Engineers petition:* 
"The 'official' 9/11 story seems to violate laws of physics and engineering analysis, specifically with respect to the collapse speed and the temperatures of molten iron.  The only *explanation that seems to be in accordance with all observations is controlled demolition." *http://www.ae911truth.org


----------



## eots (Mar 30, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


link ?


----------



## SAYIT (Mar 30, 2015)

eots said:


> [
> *Dwain Deets, MS Physics, MS Eng– Former Director, Aerospace Projects, NASA Dryden Flight Research Center.  *
> 
> *Statement in support of Architects and Engineers petition:*
> "The many visual images (massive structural members being hurled horizontally, huge pyroclastic clouds, etc.) leave no doubt in my mind explosives were involved [in the destruction of the World Trade Center]."  http://www.ae911truth.org



To which Dr Quintiere - who you already referenced - says poppycock.
BTW, Deets claims a Boeing 757 hit the towers. How do you feel about that?


----------



## eots (Mar 30, 2015)

*Harry G. Robinson, III, FAIA, AICP, NOMA *– *Professor and Dean Emeritus, School of Architecture and Design, Howard University. Twice appointed by the President of the United States to be Commissioner and then elected Chairman, United States *Commission of Fine Arts. Past President of two major national architectural organizations - National Architectural Accrediting Board, 1996, and National Council of Architectural Registration Boards, 1992. Chairman, UNESCO International Commission on the Goree Memorial and Museum that was established to guide the development of this project in Dakar, Senegal. He has served on major boards and commissions, including the Vietnam Veterans Memorial Fund, Committee for the Preservation of the White House, White House Historical Association and the Kennedy Center for the Performing Arts. Founder and Past Director, Center for Built Environment Studies, Morgan State University. Elected membership in the American Institute of Architects' College of Fellows. In 2003 he was awarded the highest honor bestowed by the Washington Chapter of the AIA, the Centennial Medal. In 2004 he was awarded the District of Columbia Council of Engineering and Architecture Societies Architect of the Year award. Principal, TRG Consulting Global / Architecture, Urban Design, Planning, Project Strategies. Veteran U.S. Army, awarded the Bronze Star for bravery and the Purple Heart for injuries sustained in Viet Nam.

*Statement in support of Architects and Engineers petition:* "The collapse was too symmetrical to have been eccentrically generated. The destruction was symmetrically initiated to cause the buildings to implode as they did." http://www.ae911truth.org


----------



## SAYIT (Mar 30, 2015)

eots said:


> *Harry G. Robinson, III, FAIA, AICP, NOMA *– *Professor and Dean Emeritus, School of Architecture and Design, Howard University. Twice appointed by the President of the United States to be Commissioner and then elected Chairman, United States *Commission of Fine Arts. Past President of two major national architectural organizations - National Architectural Accrediting Board, 1996, and National Council of Architectural Registration Boards, 1992. Chairman, UNESCO International Commission on the Goree Memorial and Museum that was established to guide the development of this project in Dakar, Senegal. He has served on major boards and commissions, including the Vietnam Veterans Memorial Fund, Committee for the Preservation of the White House, White House Historical Association and the Kennedy Center for the Performing Arts. Founder and Past Director, Center for Built Environment Studies, Morgan State University. Elected membership in the American Institute of Architects' College of Fellows. In 2003 he was awarded the highest honor bestowed by the Washington Chapter of the AIA, the Centennial Medal. In 2004 he was awarded the District of Columbia Council of Engineering and Architecture Societies Architect of the Year award. Principal, TRG Consulting Global / Architecture, Urban Design, Planning, Project Strategies. Veteran U.S. Army, awarded the Bronze Star for bravery and the Purple Heart for injuries sustained in Viet Nam.
> 
> *Statement in support of Architects and Engineers petition:* "The collapse was too symmetrical to have been eccentrically generated. The destruction was symmetrically initiated to cause the buildings to implode as they did." http://www.ae911truth.org



Fine Arts? Really dude?


----------



## SAYIT (Mar 30, 2015)

eots said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > He neither said nor inferred that "NIST methodology was completely flawed" but rather that the WTC investigation fell short of his "expectations." Quintiere is not a 9/11 foil-hatter and _specifically said_ he is _not a supporter_ of theories that the Twin Towers were brought down by pre-planted explosives.The question here is why must you _always_ lie? Can it be that the truth just doesn't support your Jews-did-it lunacy?
> ...



Sure you have and why else would you be posting your 9/11 CT silliness on the "If It's Bad.....Jews Did It" thread?


----------



## SAYIT (Mar 30, 2015)

eots said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > He neither said nor inferred that "NIST methodology was completely flawed" but rather that the WTC investigation fell short of his "expectations." Quintiere is not a 9/11 foil-hatter and _specifically said_ he is _not a supporter_ of theories that the Twin Towers were brought down by pre-planted explosives.The question here is why must you _always_ lie? Can it be that the truth just doesn't support your Jews-did-it lunacy?
> ...



It was stated in the OpEdNews.com article you linked earlier:
Although Dr. Quintiere was strongly critical of NIST’s conclusions and its investigatory process, *he made it clear he was not a supporter of theories that the Twin Towers were brought down by pre-planted explosives*.“If you go to World Trade Center One, nine minutes before its collapse, there was a line of smoke that puffed out.This is one of the basis of the ‘conspiracy theories’ that says the smoke puffing out all around the building is due to somebody setting off an explosive charge.Well, I think, more likely, it’s one of the floors falling down.”


----------



## eots (Mar 30, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > *Harry G. Robinson, III, FAIA, AICP, NOMA *– *Professor and Dean Emeritus, School of Architecture and Design, Howard University. Twice appointed by the President of the United States to be Commissioner and then elected Chairman, United States *Commission of Fine Arts. Past President of two major national architectural organizations - National Architectural Accrediting Board, 1996, and National Council of Architectural Registration Boards, 1992. Chairman, UNESCO International Commission on the Goree Memorial and Museum that was established to guide the development of this project in Dakar, Senegal. He has served on major boards and commissions, including the Vietnam Veterans Memorial Fund, Committee for the Preservation of the White House, White House Historical Association and the Kennedy Center for the Performing Arts. Founder and Past Director, Center for Built Environment Studies, Morgan State University. Elected membership in the American Institute of Architects' College of Fellows. In 2003 he was awarded the highest honor bestowed by the Washington Chapter of the AIA, the Centennial Medal. In 2004 he was awarded the District of Columbia Council of Engineering and Architecture Societies Architect of the Year award. Principal, TRG Consulting Global / Architecture, Urban Design, Planning, Project Strategies. Veteran U.S. Army, awarded the Bronze Star for bravery and the Purple Heart for injuries sustained in Viet Nam.
> ...


ya  really...as well as- National Architectural Accrediting Board, 1996, and National Council of Architectural Registration Boards, 1992. Chairman...dude


----------



## SAYIT (Mar 30, 2015)

eots said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



You forgot to post his engineering and investigative creds. Oh wait ... he has none.


----------



## eots (Mar 30, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


_*e made it clear he was not a supporter of theories that the Twin Towers were brought down by pre- is the editors statement...his direct quote says*_
_*
conspiracy theories’ that says the smoke puffing out all around the building is due to somebody setting off an explosive charge.Well, I think, more likely, it’s one of the floors falling down.”*_


----------



## eots (Mar 30, 2015)

*Daniel B. Barnum, B.Arch, FAIA *– Fellow, American Institute of Architects. Over forty years experience in the practice of architecture. Experience covers all aspects of planning, design, construction technology and project management for a wide range of commercial, institutional, religious and residential projects. His projects have been widely published and have received design awards from AIA. Member and former Vice President of AIA Houston and Founder and Chair of the Houston AIA Residential Architecture Committee, Chair of the Urban Design Committee, and Director for Urban Issues.

*Statement in support of Architects and Engineers petition:* "I have "known" from day-one that the buildings were imploded and that they could not and would not have collapsed from the damage caused by the airplanes that ran into them." http://www.ae911truth.org


----------



## eots (Mar 30, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


----------



## SAYIT (Mar 30, 2015)

eots said:


> _*e made it clear he was not a supporter of theories that the Twin Towers were brought down by pre- is the editors statement...his direct quote says
> 
> conspiracy theories’ that says the smoke puffing out all around the building is due to somebody setting off an explosive charge.Well, I think, more likely, it’s one of the floors falling down.”*_



As always you lie. His direct quote was:
.“If you go to World Trade Center One, nine minutes before its collapse, there was a line of smoke that puffed out. This is one of the basis of the ‘conspiracy theories’ that says the smoke puffing out all around the building is due to somebody setting off an explosive charge. Well,* I think, more likely,* it’s one of the floors falling down.”


----------



## eots (Mar 30, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > _*e made it clear he was not a supporter of theories that the Twin Towers were brought down by pre- is the editors statement...his direct quote says
> ...


so what do the words _more likely_ mean to someone like you?


----------



## eots (Mar 30, 2015)

eots said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


debwunk this..debwunker


----------



## SAYIT (Mar 30, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > _*e made it clear he was not a supporter of theories that the Twin Towers were brought down by pre- is the editors statement...his direct quote says
> ...





eots said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



They mean he doesn't buy into your 9/11 CT silliness so the only question unanswered is why you are posting that silliness in the "If It's Bad.....Jews Did It" thread?


----------



## SAYIT (Mar 30, 2015)

eots said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Here are dozens of firefighter quotes - some under oath - and the spin attempted by the 9/11CT Movement. So why must you people _always_ lie?


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 30, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



The CTs theories are absolutely absurd.  ABSURD.


----------



## SAYIT (Mar 30, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Here are dozens of firefighter quotes - some under oath - and the spin attempted by the 9/11CT Movement. So why must you people _always_ lie?
> ...



You are being far too generous. There are those who post CTs in jest, those who actually believe their own silliness and those, such as Eots, with a more sinister agenda. You will note he posts his 9/11 CTBS on the "If It's Bad...Jews did it" thread.


----------



## eots (Mar 30, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


there are many questions and your cut n paste of the NIST summary. ad hominem and stories of exploding metal has done nothing to change that...as far as posting 9/11 truth in this thread is concerned..I posted newscast regard Israeli prior knowledge  of 9/11 and others turned it into a debate on the collapse...I simply responded to their false assertions


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 30, 2015)

eots said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



IOW, you don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## eots (Mar 30, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


Many top level  highly decorated scientist,military and and counter terrorism experts completely disagree with you so excuse me if I find them more credible than trolls like you with your ABSURD..ad hominem..all caps and emocons


----------



## SAYIT (Mar 30, 2015)

eots said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



Camel crap. The Israeli prior knowledge story has been vetted and found to be baseless and I've posted no stories of exploding metal. That's just another in your ever growing list of lies. So why are you posting your 9/11 CTBS on the "If It's Bad.....Jews Did It" thread?


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 30, 2015)

eots said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



Many more disagree with your absurdity and have proven your silly theories wrong too, without using ridiculous speculations.


----------



## eots (Mar 30, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


name one...and dont post PM...LOL


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 30, 2015)

eots said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



I already have and so have others.  Face facts, experts in the fields of physics, engineering and mechanics, also eye witnesses, police and firefighters, people who were on the planes and called their families, etc., have debunked your silly theories.


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 30, 2015)

Jews please take note....

*Biden: American Jews Can Only Rely on Israel, Not US*

INN ^
An incredible admission by US Vice President Joe Biden has been revealed, in which he told Jewish leaders that should the American Jewish community be in danger, it has only Israel to rely on—and not America. […] “You understand in your bones that no matter how hospitable, no matter how consequential, no matter how engaged, no matter how deeply involved you are in the United States…there’s only one guarantee. “There is really only one absolute guarantee, and that’s the state of Israel,” he stated. Responding to the statement, Corey Robin of Salon wrote how disturbing the statement is, given that...
s please take note.....


----------



## eots (Mar 30, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


Please provide the source to the claim Israeli prior knowledge story has been vetted and found to be baseless...I will wait


----------



## eots (Mar 30, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


you posted PM and NIST..dont lie


----------



## SAYIT (Mar 30, 2015)

eots said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



I don't care what you do, Princess.
September 11 attacks advance-knowledge conspiracy theories - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 30, 2015)

eots said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



They are experts, you brainwashed moron.  Scientists, physicists, engineers.


----------



## eots (Mar 30, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


correction it was your kooky little friend that said....._I am and take it from me steel can explode of its own accord when subjected to heat or cold_


----------



## eots (Mar 30, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


your only source is wikki..lol...what next PM again?


----------



## eots (Mar 30, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Name 3


----------



## SAYIT (Mar 30, 2015)

eots said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Camel crap. The Israeli prior knowledge story has been vetted and found to be baseless and I've posted no stories of exploding metal. That's just another in your ever growing list of lies. So why are you posting your 9/11 CTBS on the "If It's Bad.....Jews Did It" thread?
> ...



Woo ... now there's a big ol' goopy wad of irony. Let me get my hip boots.


----------



## SAYIT (Mar 30, 2015)

eots said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



And your source of "knowledge" is ... YouTube?


----------



## eots (Mar 30, 2015)




----------



## SAYIT (Mar 30, 2015)

eots said:


>


 
PressTV on YouTube? No wonder you're such a fuck up but thank you for exposing your purpose in posting your 9/11 CTBS on the "If It's Bad.....Jews Did It" thread, Adolph. Sieg Heil.


----------



## eots (Mar 30, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


strawman.. what is relevant is who is speaking

Alan Sabrosky (Ph.D., University of Michigan) is a writer and consultant specializing in national and international security affairs. In December 1988, he received the Superior Civilian Service Award after more than five years of service at the U.S. Army War College as Director of Studies, Strategic Studies Institute, and holder of the General of the Army Douglas MacArthur Chair of Research. He is listed in WHO'S WHO IN THE EAST (23rd ed.). A Marine Corps Vietnam veteran and a 1986 graduate of the U.S. Army War College, Dr. Sabrosky's teaching and research appointments have included the United States Military Academy, the Center for Strategic and International Studies (CSIS), Middlebury College and Catholic University; while in government service, he held concurrent adjunct professorships at Georgetown University and the Johns Hopkins University School of Advanced International Studies (SAIS). Dr. Sabrosky has lectured widely on defense and foreign affairs in the United States and abroad. You can email Dr. Alan Sabrosky at: docbrosk@comcast.net


----------



## eots (Mar 30, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## SAYIT (Mar 30, 2015)

eots said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



He has no special knowledge of who perpetrated 9/11. He, like you, is just talking out of his ass (and for the same reason). Sieg Heil, Adolph.


----------



## eots (Mar 31, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


thanks for proving the inevitable response to expressing any dissent toward the actions of the Israel government is to invoke the holocaust ! 
its 2015..the shtick is wearing thin


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 31, 2015)

Lol.  This place is like an insane asylum.  Kind of sad sometimes.


----------



## eots (Mar 31, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Lol.  This place is like an insane asylum.  Kind of sad sometimes.



what is truly sad is your complete reliance on ad hominem , straw man and emocons


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 31, 2015)

eots said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...







 Changing the criteria now are we, as everyone knows WTC7 was brought down because it was dangerous


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 31, 2015)

eots said:


> Don't forget the effect of the lift shafts acting as venturi's  and drawing air under pressure from the ground levels which acted as a blast furnace acts. This created a high pressure air current that added more and more oxygen to the fire, increasing the temperature.    Remember the bunsen burner used in the labs at school, and how you could control the heat by opening ports at the bottom.



Good point.

It really doesn't even MATTER to Eots, as he is a conspiracy theorist.  He wants to believe what he believes, even if it is completely ignorant of the facts.  I'm posting these things from the links I posted earlier for other people who may be on the fence, so to speak.  [/QUOTE]

all you did was repost rhe illogical NIST theory and  crazy stories of exploding stainless steel[/QUOTE]




 Try contacting a metallurgist to see what happens to stainless steel when it is cooled too rapidly. The fact remains the WTC was built down to a cost and not to a safety viewpoint, so it was an incident just waiting to happen.


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 31, 2015)

eots said:


> d
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> ...







And no one reported seeing any sign of explosive being attached to the central core, so your point being what ?


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 31, 2015)

eots said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Key findings include:
> ...






 Because they were bought of by the Building Contractors. The steel failed catastrophically because its load bearing was exceeded by an enormous factor. Watch the videos and you will see the steel shattering under the force of the increasing weight suddenly dropping on it. Much as a rope will hold your weight  while a steady force is applied, but snatch load it and it snaps.


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 31, 2015)

eots said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...






 See you cant even understand a simple explanation, so resort to immature retorts.


----------



## eots (Mar 31, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


how was it dangerous and who brought it down ?


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 31, 2015)

eots said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...






 And any metallurgist will tell you that the aviation fuel would generate sufficient heat to cause the valence bonds to fail. A simple experiment that every welder and car mechanic knows about, weld two sheets together and then flex the joint. The steel will give either side of the weld because the valence bonds are weakened by the heat of welding, the simple task of heating the steel slowly will stop this from happening as the valence bonds don't migrate away from the heat source.


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 31, 2015)

eots said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...




 It had suffered structural faults due to the collapse of the other buildings so the US government demolished it before it could fall down and injure other people.


----------



## eots (Mar 31, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


----------



## eots (Mar 31, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


babble...fuel burned off at impact .. how did it collapse with symmetry,,how did it collapse in secs..what happened to the central core


----------



## eots (Mar 31, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


then why the cover up ?


----------



## eots (Mar 31, 2015)




----------



## Phoenall (Mar 31, 2015)

eots said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...







 Electrical design has nothing to do with structural design, in fat many electrical designers have had to redo their designs when they breached code to shave the costs. Silly things like notching a load bearing beam to run electrical conduits in many places, rather that run around the load bearing beam.

 He knows nothing about the stress loading of steel beams. So now you are clutching at straws


----------



## eots (Mar 31, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



you are clutching at straws..I could post highly qualified structural engineers willing to stake thier reputations` all day and you would just chirp more nonsense


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 31, 2015)

eots said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...






Already explained it was the fault of the designers sticking to code and allowing no leeway for a sudden impact. The fuel might have burnt of but the high temperatures and latent heat are enough to cause the valence bonds to fail. It was the central core that went as that is where the heat was directed by the updraught ( Bunsen burner remember ). Once one central support gave way the remaining ones were over their maximum loading and the steel being under compression heated through work until they gave. Once that happened the full weight of the floors above plus their kinetic energy plus the angular motion ( Newtons laws ) created a shock loading of many trillions of tons over and above the design parameters. With this being the central core the building collapsed in on itself ( fill a plastic bottle or metal can with steam, seal it and drop it in cold water for an example ). As each floor gave way the speed and inertia increased along with the mass and kinetic energy until more than one floor gave under the increasing weight


----------



## eots (Mar 31, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


----------



## aris2chat (Mar 31, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



There is the weight of the plane, the movement from the impact, heat not just from the fuel but all manner of furniture, paper, chemicals, etc. that each create differing impact on the fire.

It was a cascade of events that lead to the collapse.  Once the collapse began the pressure, gases, acted like a bellow making the fire even hotter.  The impact weakened the structure, fire weakened the metal just enough (melting was not necessary).  The speed with which the collapse happened might have taken many by surprise, the collapse itself was inevitable.  Thankfully the collapse went straight down and not sideways spreading the damage even further.

Think about how long the fires went one and how many firefighter were involved. The heat that mangled and twisted beams, not melting to liquidification. 

enough with all the CT.


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 31, 2015)

eots said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...






 Then do so and watch them get ripped to pieces. How many on the unions working on the World Trade Centre were under the control of organised crime bosses. How many companies were fronts for money laundering, how many inspectors were in debt through gambling or had secrets. As I said an electrical engineer does not need to know about stress tolerances, he just needs to know about the flow of electrons and what attenuation factors the long runs will make


----------



## eots (Mar 31, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


firefighters reached the 79 floor reported small fires..victims stood in the impact hole ..where is all this fire ?


----------



## eots (Mar 31, 2015)




----------



## Phoenall (Mar 31, 2015)

eots said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...






 Just as the WTC did as each floor collapsed, the building stayed still for a split second before collapsing again, and again and again and again each pause getting shorter as the inertia overcame the stress loading. The two cars analogy is wrong in this instance as they are close in mass and inertia. More relevant would be an extremely heavy and fast train hitting a car, and taking 1 mile to stop.

 Here it is happening


 Notice the flames from the inferno inside at 9 minutes after the impact then again 15 minutes after.



Now the only possible explosive that could have caused the collapse would have nitro glycerine based, and the shock of the plane hitting the building would have triggered an explosion. NO EXPLOSION.


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 31, 2015)

eots said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...






 Look at the video's I have uploaded and see the inferno inside the WTC 9 minutes and 15 minutes after impact. Flames hot enough to melt glass and soften steel. The impact would be strong enough to trigger any explosives embedded in the central core, or even the heat generated which would burn the explosives before they could be triggered.


----------



## eots (Mar 31, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


lol ..there is nothing but dust above the collapse line..its being crushed by dust


----------



## eots (Mar 31, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


baseless assumption


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 31, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Told you so!    It's not worth your time to argue with these kinds of people.


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 31, 2015)

eots said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...





 That is the pulverised concrete and ashes being ejected by the collapse. You need to change your optician


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 31, 2015)

eots said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...






 No cold hard facts that can be found on the internet. Now about these flames seen a 9 minutes and 15 minutes after impact. How could this be when you said they did not exist ?


----------



## eots (Mar 31, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


what a twit..you realize you just agreed with someone who thinks unions and NIST were bribed by mafia to not admit design flaws  that caused the collapse and wtc 7 was taken down by the government for safety reasons..lol


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 31, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...






 It is as they get ridiculed by everyone, and eventually their boss hears about them and they are the first to be let go. They can even be sacked for gross misconduct if they bring the company into disrepute.


----------



## eots (Mar 31, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


15 mins of flame is not enough to do anything


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 31, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



A lot of these CTs probably don't even HAVE jobs.  That's why they have so much time to think up their ridiculous paranoid theories and argue about them ALL day long.


----------



## eots (Mar 31, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


more of your fantasies backed by no one


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 31, 2015)

eots said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...







 Official report says that WTC 7 was damaged by debris from the collapse of 1 and 2 leading to it being dangerous. So it was planned to be demolished on Government orders.


----------



## eots (Mar 31, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


so you agree with your little friend ?


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 31, 2015)

eots said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...







 You wish   read your contract of employment


----------



## eots (Mar 31, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


No sorry it does not. you are delusional...what to provide a link ..lol...no of course dont


----------



## eots (Mar 31, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


ok ..talking to dumb people is one thing but you are clearly having some other kind of problem with your little Imaginings


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 31, 2015)

eots said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...






 How about a LINK then from a non partisan source ?


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 31, 2015)

eots said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...






 Wrong as I could hire and fire when I was in work, and the favourite clause was gross misconduct. This usually happened when a person was caught drink driving or arrested for a misdemeanour, they were called to the office and their contract of employment was produced that stated instant dismissal for such offences.


----------



## eots (Mar 31, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


your funny... remind me of this old cartoon


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 31, 2015)

eots said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...






 I see your back is to the wall so you start acting childishly, sorry nice try wont fly.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 31, 2015)

Why are you guys feeding this troll?  There is absolutely no doubt that Al Queda committed 9-11 and the towers came down as a result of two jet airliners smashing into them. It's not even debatable. Eots is a mentally ill  moron.


----------



## eots (Mar 31, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Why are you guys feeding this troll?  There is absolutely no doubt that Al Queda committed 9-11 and the towers came down as a result of two jet airliners smashing into them. It's not even debatable. Eots is a mentally ill  moron.


you have failed miserably in proving your theory


----------



## eots (Mar 31, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


my back is not the wall ..I honestly think you are a blowhard
with all your tall tales


----------



## Roudy (Mar 31, 2015)

eots said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Why are you guys feeding this troll?  There is absolutely no doubt that Al Queda committed 9-11 and the towers came down as a result of two jet airliners smashing into them. It's not even debatable. Eots is a mentally ill  moron.
> ...



Right.  Al Queda wasn't behind 9-11. No planes crashed in the WTC. in fact there were no planes, nor were there any passengers.  It was all fake,  a preplanned conspiracy involving Jews, or CIA or Mossad and hundreds of thousands of co conspirators.  The Bin Laden tapes were also fake, Al Queda didn't have its sights set on the WTC, and didn't unsuccessfully try to bring down the towers once in 1993, etc., etc., etc.

I have failed, and you have proven one, or some, or all of the above.

Or, you could just a looser asshole with Palestinian Muslim friends, or a convert to Islam, who's also an ignorant jew hating troll, that hides between juvenile youtube propoganda clips.

Yup.  The latter sounds more like "the official story". Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 31, 2015)

eots said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



You can't think, nor are you honest.


----------



## eots (Mar 31, 2015)

Roudy said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


The latter sounds more like some crazy ramblings
you pretend represents my postion


----------



## SAYIT (Mar 31, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Right.  Al Queda wasn't behind 9-11. No planes crashed in the WTC. in fact there were no planes, nor were there any passengers.  It was all fake,  a preplanned conspiracy involving Jews, or CIA or Mossad and hundreds of thousands of co conspirators.  The Bin Laden tapes were also fake, Al Queda didn't have its sights set on the WTC, and didn't unsuccessfully try to bring down the towers once in 1993, etc., etc., etc.



Three more things never existed ... those skyscrapers.


----------



## eots (Mar 31, 2015)

Roudy said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...





SAYIT said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Right.  Al Queda wasn't behind 9-11. No planes crashed in the WTC. in fact there were no planes, nor were there any passengers.  It was all fake,  a preplanned conspiracy involving Jews, or CIA or Mossad and hundreds of thousands of co conspirators.  The Bin Laden tapes were also fake, Al Queda didn't have its sights set on the WTC, and didn't unsuccessfully try to bring down the towers once in 1993, etc., etc., etc.
> ...


*strawman.*
misrepresent someone's argument to make it easier to attack. By exaggerating, misrepresenting, or just completely fabricating


----------



## SAYIT (Mar 31, 2015)

eots said:


> you have failed miserably in proving your theory


 
What you have proven, beyond a shadow of a doubt, is the OP's premise: that when anything bad that happens some Nazi scumbag will try desperately to pin it on the Jews. I thank you for you lame efforts.


----------



## aris2chat (Mar 31, 2015)

Roudy said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



CGI and we can visit the WTC (the twin towers)
Did these people actually graduate middle school?  What are they smoking?
It is one thing to question and seek understanding but CTs are blind jump off a high cliff.  Perhaps there are things we can learn from the tragedy of 9/11 to improve construction and security but most of these "theories" are flat out insane.
I can thing of a lot of reason to distrust politicians and the way government is run in the last few decades, but most of  these conspiracies are not even feasible let alone possible or practical.  Some of these ideas are so disconnected from reality.


----------



## eots (Mar 31, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > you have failed miserably in proving your theory
> ...


lol..I did not start this silly thread and certainly do not agree with the OP the average Jew is not to blame for`covert`crimes committed by government anymore than I..lots of good Jewish folk


----------



## eots (Mar 31, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


*Hugo Bachmann, PhD – Professor Emeritus and former Chairman of the Department of Structural Dynamics and Earthquake Engineering, Swiss Federal Institute of Technology.*  Author and co-author of_Erdbebenbemessung von Stahlbetonhochbauten_ (Seismic Analysis of Concrete Reinforced Structures) (1990), _Vibration Problems in Structures: Practical Guidelines_ (1995), Biege- und Schubversuche an teilweise vorgespannten Leichtbetonbalken (Structural Analysis of Linked Concrete Beams) (1998), _Hochbau für Ingenieure. Eine Einführung_ (Structural Construction for Engineers. An introduction) (2001), _Erdbebensicherung von Bauwerken_ (Earthquake-proofing Buildings) (2002).

*Tages Anzeiger Article 9/9/06:* "In my opinion the building WTC 7 was, *with great probability, professionally demolished,"* says Hugo Bachmann, Emeritus ETH [Swiss Federal Institute of Technology] - Professor of Structural Analysis and Construction. And also Jörg Schneider, likewise emeritus ETH - Professor of Structural Analysis and Construction, interprets the few available video recordings as evidence that "the building WTC 7 was with great probability demolished."* English translation: http://www.danieleganser.ch
Original in German: http://www.danieleganser.ch*


----------



## SAYIT (Mar 31, 2015)

eots said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Still pumping your silly 9/11 CTBS on the "If It's Bad.....Jews Did It" thread, Adolph? Have you noticed no one is listening? No one believes a word you idiots post. Not even Steven Jones's colleagues at BYU:

Debunking 9 11 Conspiracy Theories and Controlled Demolition Myths - Steven E. Jones - Scholars for 9 11 truth


----------



## Roudy (Mar 31, 2015)

eots said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


You've stated your "opinions" several times, you miserable fool.  Maybe if you weren't such a fuckin' looser that's high on drugs most of the time, you'd remember what you're even saying.  

Do you assume that people actually take you seriously on this board, idiot?  They don't.  You're a lunatic.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 31, 2015)

eots said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Yeah, it was all planned.  The govt. or CIA or Joooos brought down building 7.  Yup.  
Ha ha ha.  MORON.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 31, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



This is what happens when you've sniffed glue one to many times.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 31, 2015)

eots said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


----------



## eots (Mar 31, 2015)

Roudy said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


lol...your funny


----------



## eots (Mar 31, 2015)

Roudy said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...


yes it was very well planned and did involve elements within our government and at the very least Israeli prior knowleadge


----------



## SAYIT (Mar 31, 2015)

eots said:


> yes it was very well planned and did involve elements within our government and at the very least Israeli prior knowleadge



 Yanno, you should change your name to BOZO 'cause you're a clown. Thanks for the laughs, Adolph.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 31, 2015)

eots said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



You're.  Don't stress those two remaining brain cells.  You're going need them to help light up that bong.


----------



## eots (Mar 31, 2015)

Roudy said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...


*
Col. Ronald D. Ray, U.S. Marine Corps (ret)* –* Deputy Assistant Secretary of Defense during the Reagan Administration and a highly decorated Vietnam veteran (two Silver Stars, a Bronze Star and a Purple Heart).  Appointed by President George H.W. Bush to serve on the American Battle Monuments Commission *(1990 - 1994), and on the 1992 Presidential Commission on the Assignment of Women in the Armed Forces.  Military Historian and Deputy Director of Field Operations for the U.S. Marine Corps Historical Center, Washington, D.C. 1990 - 1994.

*article 7/1/06:* "The former Deputy Assistant Secretary of Defense under the Reagan Administration and a highly decorated Vietnam veteran and Colonel has gone on the record to voice his doubts about the official story of 9/11 - calling it ‘the dog that doesn't hunt.’  *‘I'm astounded that the conspiracy theory advanced by the administration could in fact be true and the evidence does not seem to suggest that's accurate,’ he *said."http://www.propagandamatrix.com


----------



## Roudy (Mar 31, 2015)

eots said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Right.  So Bin Laden and Al Queda were all part of this conspiracy, along with hundreds of thousands of other people.  

Go watch some Mickey Mouse cartoons.  Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 31, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > yes it was very well planned and did involve elements within our government and at the very least Israeli prior knowleadge
> ...


Look at his picture.  He looks exactly as he sounds, an ignorant idiot.


----------



## eots (Mar 31, 2015)

Roudy said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


*Joel M. Skousen*– *Former U.S. Marine Corps fighter pilot.  Commercial pilot.  Aircraft flown: McDonnell Douglas F-4 Phantom, Douglas A-4 Skyhawk, Grumman F-9 Cougar, North American T-2C Buckeye, various civilian planes.  Member, Experimental Aircraft *Association.  Member, Aircraft Owners and Pilots Association.  Former Chairman of the Conservative National Committee in Washington DC and Executive Editor of _Conservative Digest_.  Author of _Essential Principles for the Conservation of Liberty_ (1984), _The Secure Home--Architectural Design, Construction and Remodeling of Self-Sufficient Residences and Retreats_ (1982, 1999), _How to Implement a High Security Shelter in the Home_ (1996), _Strategic Relocation--North American Guide to Safe Places_(1998), _Foundations of the Ideal State_ (2007).

*Essay Debunking the Debwunkers 2/14/05:*"For over a decade now, the PTB [Powers That Be] have used an odd vehicle to do their debunking on a variety of issues -_* Popular Mechanics *Magazine_ (*a Hearst publication)*.  I suppose they are targeting the back-yard mechanic and auto-enthusiast crowd, who are often prone to accepting conspiracy facts and theories. In the March 2005 issue, PM magazine singled out 16 issues or claims of the 9/11 skeptics that point to government collusion and systematically attempted to debunk each one.  Of the 16, most missed the mark and almost half were straw men arguments - e*ither ridiculous arguments that few conspiracists believed or restatements of the arguments that were highly distorted so as to make them look weaker *than they really were. ... I am one of those who claim there are factual arguments pointing to conspiracy, and that truth is not served by *taking cheap shots at those who see gaping flaws in the government story ... There is significant evidence that the aircraft impacts did not cause the collapse [of the Twin Towers] *... 
U.S. Military Officers for 9 11 Truth


----------



## SAYIT (Mar 31, 2015)

Roudy said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


 
Or a skinhead BOZO posting his 9/11 CTBS on the "Jews did it" thread.


----------



## eots (Mar 31, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


Not my thread...
*
Capt. Eric H. May, U.S. Army (ret)* – Former U.S. Army Intelligence Officer. Former inspector and interpreter for the Intermediate Nuclear Forces Treaty team.

*essay 9/11 and Non-investigation: *"As a former Army officer, my tendency immediately after 911 was to rally 'round the colors and defend the country against what I then thought was an insidious, malicious all-Arab entity called Al-Qaida.  In fact, in April of 2002, I attempted to reactivate my then-retired commission to return to serve my country in its time of peril. ... Now I view the 911 event as Professor David Griffin, author of _The New Pearl Harbor_, views it: as a matter that implies either A) _passive participation_ by the Bush White House through a deliberate stand-down of proper defense procedures that (if followed) would have led US air assets to a quick identification and confrontation of the passenger aircraft that impacted WTC 1 and WTC 2, or worse ... B) _active execution _of a plot by rogue elements of government, starting with the White House itself, in creating a spectacle of destruction that would lead the United States into an invasion of the Middle East ..." Captain Eric May


----------



## eots (Mar 31, 2015)




----------



## eots (Mar 31, 2015)




----------



## Roudy (Apr 1, 2015)

eots said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



The title of this thread should be "if it's stupid and idiotic, then eots said it".


----------



## Roudy (Apr 1, 2015)

eots said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Other than you're an illiterate cut and paste donkey, what's your point?


----------



## Roudy (Apr 1, 2015)

eots said:


>


And we should care what Ron Paul says because.....


----------



## eots (Apr 1, 2015)

Roudy said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


My point is what  intelligent,thoughtful, honorable men these are and what  an inane fool you are


----------



## Roudy (Apr 1, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...






eots said:


>





eots said:


>



A COMMENTATOR?  Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha.

Meanwhile on planet earth Bin Laden made 50 videos admitting to doing 9-11 and even more.  Like the video says, if you think Bin Laden wasn't responsible, YOU ARE A LUNATIC IN NEED OF PROFESSIONAL HELP.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 1, 2015)

Hey D-bag, is this Bin Laden admitting to planning and carrying out 9-11?  Noooooo.  The video is fake, right?  Is there a psychologist close to the trailer park you live in?  Ha ha ha.


----------



## eots (Apr 1, 2015)

Roudy said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


stop it ..you are actually making me feel sorry for you now..its so.._ juvenile_


----------



## Roudy (Apr 1, 2015)

ISLAMIC holy warrior admitting to doing 9-11. And then we have this asswipe ignorant chimp with the sunglasses....


----------



## Roudy (Apr 1, 2015)

eots said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Said the pathetic moron who thinks 9-11 was a fake.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 1, 2015)

eots said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Plenty more honorable and qualified men know otherwise, you friggin lunatic.


----------



## eots (Apr 1, 2015)

Roudy said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


link?


----------



## eots (Apr 1, 2015)

Roudy said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


No 9/11 was real but much of what was presented in the NIST report and 9/11 commission report is not


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 1, 2015)

eots said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Why are you guys feeding this troll?  There is absolutely no doubt that Al Queda committed 9-11 and the towers came down as a result of two jet airliners smashing into them. It's not even debatable. Eots is a mentally ill  moron.
> ...







 That would be you as the evidence shows flames a full 20 minutes after impact. Then you change criteria and go on about WTC7. So disjointed that it shows you have lost the argument and the plot.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 1, 2015)

eots said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...







 What evidence have you brought that has not been totally destroyed by facts. I know my subject you don't, that in itself shows you have lost.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 1, 2015)

eots said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...






 Isnt that what you have already said that it was not an arab muslim terrorist attack but a conspiracy.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 1, 2015)

eots said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...







 You said it and implied some more things so why are you now denying it ?


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 1, 2015)

eots said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...






 So what caused the towers to collapse in your PROFESIONAL OPINION ?


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 1, 2015)

eots said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...






 AND ! ! ! !


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 1, 2015)

eots said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...






 lET ME GUESS,  your next remark will be that no Jews turned up for work that day proving that the Jews knew all about it. And the senior Government figures did not turn out for work either, those that worked in WTC7


----------



## eots (Apr 1, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


no,you did


----------



## eots (Apr 1, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


really ? tell me more


----------



## eots (Apr 1, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


controlled demoliton


----------



## eots (Apr 1, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


 no never said no arabs


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 1, 2015)

eots said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...





 LINK ?


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 1, 2015)

eots said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...






 Then what did you say...................................


----------



## eots (Apr 1, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


complicity in the 9/11 attacks by people within our government and at minimum Israeli prior knowledge, towers 1-2 and wtc 7 brought down by controlled demolition


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Apr 1, 2015)

eots said:


> complicity in the 9/11 attacks by people within our government and at minimum Israeli prior knowledge, towers 1-2 and wtc 7 brought down by controlled demolition


----------



## Roudy (Apr 1, 2015)

eots said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...





eots said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Ha ha ha ha ha!  You are a nut.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 1, 2015)

Dogmaphobe said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > complicity in the 9/11 attacks by people within our government and at minimum Israeli prior knowledge, towers 1-2 and wtc 7 brought down by controlled demolition



This is what years of heavy drug use and lack of proper education does to a brain.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 1, 2015)

eots said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...







 Even after the evidence shown and proven on here you still believe that crap, you are past saving.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 1, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



"At minimum Israeli prior knowledge".  The mentally ill chimp is sure of it.  Hilarious.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 1, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...






 Didn't he hear of all the Jews that lost their lives in the WTC


----------



## eots (Apr 1, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


evidence ?  all you ever post is insults and straw man..you have no evidence


----------



## eots (Apr 1, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Arabs  working in WTC also..so whats your point ?


----------



## eots (Apr 1, 2015)

Dogmaphobe said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > complicity in the 9/11 attacks by people within our government and at minimum Israeli prior knowledge, towers 1-2 and wtc 7 brought down by controlled demolition


*Barry R. Komisaruk, PhD – Rutgers University Board of Governors Distinguished Service Professor of Psychology and Associate Dean of the Graduate School.  Also Adjunct Professor*, Department of Radiology, New Jersey College of Medicine, University of Medicine and Dentistry of New Jersey.  Former postdoctoral researcher as a National Institute of Mental Health fellow at the Brain Research Institute at the University of California, Los Angeles.  Former Program Director in the Division of Minority Opportunities in Research at the National Institute of General Medical Sciences (NIGMS), one of the National Institutes of Health (NIH).  Member, Society for Neuroscience.  Member, American Physiological Society.  Author of numerous scientific papers on neurophysiology, pharmacology, and endocrinology of reproductive behavior, and analgesia in laboratory animals and humans.  Author of_Reproduction: A Behavioral and Neuroendocrine Perspective_ (1987), _The Science of Orgasm_ (2006).

*Founding Member: *_Medical Professionals for 9/11 Truth_Association Statement: "As medical professionals, we are trained in science and logical reasoning. We are appalled by the lack of scientific rigor and the substantial omissions and blatant distortions in the official account of 9/11 as embodied in the 9/11 Commission Report and related government documents. We join with other organizations of professionals, such as Architects and Engineers for 9/11 Truth,Pilots for 9/11 Truth, Firefighters for 9/11 Truth, and Lawyers for 9/11 Truth, and millions of individual citizens in demanding a thorough, impartial, open and transparent reinvestigation of the terrorist acts of 9/11."


----------



## eots (Apr 1, 2015)

Roudy said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



*Larry Burk, MD*– Former Director of Education, Center for Integrative Medicine, Duke University Medical Center.  Associate Clinical Professor of Radiology and Associate Clinical Professor of Psychiatry and Behavioral Sciences, Duke University Medical Center 1993 - 2004.  Former Assistant Professor, Thomas Jefferson University Hospital. 

*Founding Member: *_Medical Professionals for 9/11 Truth_Association Statement: "As medical professionals, we are trained in science and logical reasoning. We are appalled by the lack of scientific rigor and the substantial omissions and blatant distortions in the official account of 9/11 as embodied in the 9/11 Commission Report and related government documents. We join with other organizations of professionals, such as Architects and Engineers for 9/11 Truth,Pilots for 9/11 Truth, Firefighters for 9/11 Truth, and Lawyers for 9/11 Truth, and millions of individual citizens in demanding a thorough, impartial, open and transparent reinvestigation of the terrorist acts of 9/11."
*Essay 7/1/06: *"The most plausible explanation for the incredible level of national denial even among otherwise well-informed, left-wing liberals, is that we have all been subject to a mass hypnotic trance induced by the carefully-scripted events on 9/11. Even with my background in medical hypnosis, it took me more than 3 years to wake up to the flaws in the official story, which in retrospect, are rather obvious." http://nc911truth.blogspot.com


----------



## Roudy (Apr 1, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Since no "Palestinians" died on 9-11, and Gaza and West Bank erupted in celebration of the event, the Palestinians at a minimum had prior knowledge.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 1, 2015)

Wow, not one but two totally irrelvant and unqualified people giving their opinions on 9-11. 

Did we claim that you're the only lunatic out there that thinks 9-11 was a fake?  No we didn't, but I'm sure that's not going to stop you from being a cut and paste donkey.


----------



## eots (Apr 1, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...





Roudy said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


A number of points must be made, first about the actual footage:

There are three million Palestinians living in the Gaza Strip and West Bank including Jerusalem, one million Palestinians living inside the borders of Israel, and another four million Palestinian refugees living elsewhere in the world, including the United States. The footage in question depicted between 20 and 40 individuals.
http://electronicintifada.net/conte...supportive-attacks-world-trade-center-and-pen


----------



## Roudy (Apr 1, 2015)

eots said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Right. The rest of the Palestininians outside the immediate view of the footage weren't celebrating. Since there are three miliion Palestinians and each and every one of them wasn't filmed celebrating let's not come to a conclusion. <wink wink>. 

You're fulla shit, but I bet you get that a lot.


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 1, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Palestinians claimed that a Shareb was one of the victims, but no DNA nor was his name ever on the list of dead.
They tried and failed.
beside the hijackers.........28 muslims, 1 from yemen was the only arab from the middle east.  1 from turkey, 1 from iran, the rest from asia, africa and europe.

So who really was warned to stay away from the WTC?

Why do these people open their mouths and prove how uninformed (I wanted to say something else) they actually are?

It was not just the WB&G but camps throughout the region that celebrated the attacks, and they were calling OBL a hero before anyone even knew who was behind the hijackings and attacks.


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 1, 2015)

eots said:


> *Larry Burk, MD*– Former Director of Education, Center for Integrative Medicine, Duke University Medical Center.
> 
> *Essay 7/1/06: *"*The most plausible explanation for the incredible level of national denial even among otherwise well-informed, left-wing liberals, is that we have all been subject to a mass hypnotic trance induced by the carefully-scripted events on 9/11*...
> http://nc911truth.blogspot.com



How did the 9/11 CT Movement manage to attract all the world's FREAKS?


----------



## Roudy (Apr 1, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



They're still calling OBL a hero. Hamas leader even mourned his death and called him a holy warrior.  Based on this and the fact that no Palestinians died on 9-11, it must mean that they were warned, and that at a minimum the Palestinians had prior knowledge.  And here's a video to prove it!


----------



## Roudy (Apr 1, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > *Larry Burk, MD*– Former Director of Education, Center for Integrative Medicine, Duke University Medical Center.
> ...



The question is the answer.


----------



## eots (Apr 1, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > *Larry Burk, MD*– Former Director of Education, Center for Integrative Medicine, Duke University Medical Center.
> ...


FREAKS?...is that a debwunker term for intelligent successful people with PHDs ?


----------



## Roudy (Apr 1, 2015)

eots said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Palestinians celebrated 9-11 and here they are protesting his killing. 

Coincidence?!  I think not.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 1, 2015)

eots said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Ha ha ha ha. I love hitting this mentally ill anti semtic chimp on the head with his own beloved YouTube clips.


----------



## eots (Apr 1, 2015)

Roudy said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Interesting theory, don't suppose for credibility you could link to any CIA or FBI Counter terrorism experts that briefed consulted with presidents...like is the case with Israeli prior knowledge could you ?


----------



## eots (Apr 1, 2015)

Roudy said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


your too funny..a half dozen mellow guys walking with signs... not impressed


----------



## Roudy (Apr 1, 2015)

eots said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...


Hey chimp, I'm just going by your logic.  Would you like me to hit you on the head with some more videos of Palestinians showing their love for Osama, or have you had enough?

What was it they said in that rally?  ""Oh Osama, you will always be in our hearts and souls!"

Now get lost, dirtbag.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 1, 2015)

eots said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Well you can't even count. What else is new.


----------



## eots (Apr 1, 2015)

Roudy said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


I really do not get the point of your videos ..3 million Palestinians and all I see is small groups protesting , out of 1.6 billion muslims of course bin laden had some supporters is this supposed News ?


----------



## eots (Apr 1, 2015)

Roudy said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


you called  it a nation, then post small groups of less than energetic protesters..I think it is you that cant count


----------



## eots (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Roudy (Apr 1, 2015)

eots said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



You don't get it, because you're mentally ill.  I posted a video of a huge rally with hundreds if not thousands of Palestinian and Palestinian leaders and religious figures showing their love and support for Bin Laden.  I also showed you another video of the Hamas leader mourning Bin Laden's death.

But chimp face wants a clip showing three million Palestnians to come to the conclusion that maybe, just maybe, they supported Bin Laden and celebrated on 9-11.  

You are a mental midget.


----------



## toastman (Apr 1, 2015)

Roudy said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Pro Palestinians and truth don't go together, remember ?


----------



## Roudy (Apr 1, 2015)

eots said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Hey chimpo, Palestinians aren't a nation they are a bunch of Arabs stuck in limbo because Arab nations decided to destroy the Jewish nation and failed. So they stsrted calling themselves this made up name "Palestinian" as of the 1960's.

You're just upset that since you know some Palestinians the truth about how depraved they truly are as a people isn't shown.  It's not working.


----------



## eots (Apr 1, 2015)

Roudy said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


and this relevant to the case for Israeli prior knowledge how ?


----------



## Roudy (Apr 1, 2015)

eots said:


>



And your response is a clip showing different news reporters with some black guy singing rap to it?

GAWD you are a total fucking moron.  I almost feel sorry for you.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 1, 2015)

eots said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



There is no case for Israeli prior knowledge asswipe. Accusations don't mean jack.


----------



## eots (Apr 1, 2015)

Roudy said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


retaliative to what ?


----------



## Roudy (Apr 1, 2015)

*The mourners of bin Laden*

Amid all the celebrations of the death of Osama bin Laden, it’s worth taking note of those who are loudly condemning the U.S. raid that eliminated him.

There is the Taliban, on both sides of the Afghan-Pakistani border. A spokesman for the Terik-e-Taliban, the Pakistan-based strand of the movement, told the Reuters news agency Monday that the group would seek revenge. “Pakistani rulers, President Zardari and the army will be our first targets. America will be our second target,” Ehsanullah Ehsan was quoted as saying.

An Afghan Taliban leader meanwhile told a reporter from Britain’s The Guardian that his organization would launch a special offensive, called Bader, to avenge the al-Qaeda leader. “Losing him will be very painful for the mujahideen, but the shahadat [martyrdom] of Osama will never stop the jihad,” the commander, named Qudos, reportedly said.

*And then there is the Palestinian Hamas, whose top leader in the Gaza Strip mourned bin laden on Monday as an” Arab holy warrior.” Ismail Haniyeh, who is Hamas’s prime minister, told reporters that “we regard this as a continuation of the American policy based on oppression and the shedding of Muslim and Arab blood.”*

former president Jimmy Carter, among other envoys, of Hamas’s peaceful intentions toward Israel and the United States. “We ask God to offer him mercy with the true believers and the martyrs.”

These may seem like predictable reactions by known terrorist organizations. But they ought to be deeply troubling for a host of Western diplomats who lately have been promoting the idea that both the Taliban and Hamas are suitable partners for peace negotiations.

The mourners of bin Laden - PostPartisan - The Washington Post


----------



## eots (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## eots (Apr 1, 2015)

Roudy said:


> *The mourners of bin Laden*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how would you act if Arabs came into the country and executed  some one they accused  of crimes without premission


----------



## Roudy (Apr 1, 2015)

The military wing of the ruling Palestinian party is mourning the death of Osama bin Laden, joining Hamas' salute to the terrorist leader. Bin Laden had been a popular figure among Muslims in the Palestinian territories, where elements of both parties forming a coalition government have shown unusual support for him.

"The Islamic nation was shocked with the news that bin Laden had been killed by the non-believers," said the al-Aqsa Martyrs Brigade, the military wing of the ruling Fatah party, in a statement to Maan news. "The fighters in Palestine and around the world who have lost their leaders did not stop their mission and will continue in the tutelage of their masters."

"We tell the Israeli and the American occupiers that we have leaders who have changed history with their Jihad and their steadfastness. We are ready to sacrifice our lives to bring back peace," the statement read. According to Maan news, the group also pledged that the jihad would continue without him.

Statements of support for bin Laden were also heard from Hamas, a designated terrorist organization which runs the Gaza Strip. Hamas, which has typically responded in a harsh manner to rallies not organized by their party, did not break up small ralliesin Gaza in support of bin Laden.

"We regard this as a continuation of the American policy based on oppression and the shedding of Muslim and Arab blood," Ismail Haniyeh, head of the Hamas administration in the Gaza Strip, told reporters. "We condemn the assassination and the killing of an Arab holy warrior. We ask God to offer him mercy with the true believers and the martyrs."

*Among the Muslim Palestinian population, "Confidence in Osama bin Laden" remained higher than any other Islamic national group in the world, according to Pew Research Center. Although rates of confidence have declined from 72% in 2003, more than 1 in 3 Palestinians polled expressed support for the terror leader. The Palestinians also gained notoriety following the 9/11 attacks, when thousands took to the streets in the West Bank and Gaza to celebrate.*

Statements by Hamas and Fatah's military wing have highlighted Israeli concerns about a new Palestinian coalition government, which will be charged with security in Gaza and the West Bank. Israel has already begun withholding transfers of tax and customs payments to the Palestinian Authority, urging Palestinian leader Mahmoud Abbas to break off the deal.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 1, 2015)

eots said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > *The mourners of bin Laden*
> ...



Is the chimp now changing his tune?  Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 1, 2015)

eots said:


>


Oh so now you want to divert to the Iraq war?  You are pathetic, chimpo.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 1, 2015)

eots said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > *The mourners of bin Laden*
> ...



But but but I thought el chimpo was claiming that Palestinians didn't celebrate on 9-11, nor did they protest his death?!  Turns out that Bin Laden enjoyed the highest support among Palestinians!  OOOOPS another case of el chimpo eating his own poop. Fact are such stubborn things.

Poor el chimpo with the sunglasses, the things he does to make the depravity of the Palstinians look good.  It's almost tragic.  He should be given a medal as an honorable jihadi warrior by Hamas for all his valiant efforts in spreading garbage on the internet. Ha ha ha.





Among six predominantly Muslim countries recently surveyed, Muslims in the Palestinian territories voiced the most support for the assassinated al-Qaida leader Osama bin Laden, a poll released on Monday showed.

The poll, conducted by Pew Research Center’s Global Attitudes Project, found that Muslims around the world displayed a declining confidence in bin Laden, while the Palestinian Muslims retained the highest rates for the assassinated terrorist.

More than 34 percent of Palestinian Muslims said in 2011 they had confidence in the terrorist leader to do the right thing in world affairs, a nearly 20 percent drop since 2009. *In 2003, 72 percent of Palestinians voiced support for bin Laden*; Turkey showed the least support that year, with 15 percent.

Indonesian Muslims showed a decline from 41 percent of in favor of bin Laden in 2007, to 26 percent in 2011, while 22 percent of Egyptians and 13 percent of Muslims in Jordan voiced their confidence in the al-Qaida chief.

Bin Laden had almost no support among Turkish (3%) or Lebanese Muslims (1%).

The survey showed how support for the al-Qaida leader had dropped drastically across the board since 2003, with the greatest decline occurring in Jordan, where the support for bin Laden dropped from 56 percent in 2003 to 13 percent in the current poll.

Palestinian Muslims offered more positive opinions of the terror group relatively, (28% favorable), but about more than 68 percent of the Muslim population viewed al-Qaida unfavorably.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 1, 2015)

^^^^^^
Only half a dozen less than energetic guys waving signs, eh el chimpo?  Ha ha ha ha. OMG what a fuckin' DUFUS.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 1, 2015)

^^^^
Wait!  Maybe another anti American youtube clip about the Iraq war will save you?  What say you el chimpo?!  

<el chimpo now searching youtube frantically for a clip>


----------



## Roudy (Apr 1, 2015)

^^^^^^^^

Here let me answer for you!

"Yeah but I don't see a clip showing all three million  Palestinians celebrating, plus what does all of this have to do with the Jooooos being behind 9-11?!"

El chimpo you is bery bery funny.  Ha ha ha ha.


----------



## eots (Apr 1, 2015)

Roudy said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


there are three kinds of lies: lies, damned lies, and statistics
 Mark Twain


----------



## eots (Apr 1, 2015)

who ever said anything Jooooos being behind 9-11 ?


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 1, 2015)

eots said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


Theres a sucker born every minute.
~~David Hannum


----------



## eots (Apr 1, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


*Quote Investigator:QI* has located no persuasive evidence that Phineas Taylor Barnum who died in 1891 spoke or wrote this saying. Researcher Ralph Keyes presented a skeptical stance with his assertion in “The Quote Verifier” that “No modern historian takes seriously the routine attribution of this slogan to P. T. Barnum.”
http://quoteinvestigator.com/2014/04/11/fool-born/


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 1, 2015)

eots said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Nah. It's a suitable term for a loon who believes anyone who does not agree with his 9/11 lunacy has been "*subject to a mass hypnotic trance" *and you are so far gone you just don't get the fact that you are the joke. Thanks for playing.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 1, 2015)

eots said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



El chimpo now uses irrelevant quotes.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 1, 2015)

eots said:


> who ever said anything Jooooos being behind 9-11 ?


"Israel at a minimum had prior knowledge" weren't those your words, el chimpo?  What was the maximum, can we guess, el chimpo?  

Poor el chimpo eating poop because of his own words.


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 1, 2015)

eots said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


Who mentioned P.T. Barnum?


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 1, 2015)

eots said:


> your too funny...



How is it all the semiliterate slugs end up Nazi skanks? Please explain. Genetics perhaps?


----------



## Roudy (Apr 1, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



"If there was tax on brains el chimpo would get a rebate"
Palestinian authority.


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 1, 2015)

eots said:


> I really do not get the point of your videos ..3 million Palestinians and all I see is small groups protesting , out of 1.6 billion muslims of course bin laden had some supporters is this supposed News ?



Not protesting you semiliterate Nazi slug ... celebrating.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 1, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Let's take it easy on el chimpo.  Heard his Pali friend gave him a sucide vest for his birthday present.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 1, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > your too funny...
> ...



It's the flies to shit phenomenon, they navigate to it instinctually. 

I'm sure el chimpo can produce a YouTube clip to support this theory.


----------



## eots (Apr 1, 2015)

Roudy said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > who ever said anything Jooooos being behind 9-11 ?
> ...





Hossfly said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...





SAYIT said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > your too funny...
> ...


Genetics Indeed


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 1, 2015)

eots said:


> who ever said anything Jooooos being behind 9-11 ?



You did, NaziBoy, and you posted dozens of Jews-did-it posts on the "If It's Bad.....Jews Did It" thread to prove it. You must think everyone is as monumentally stupid and mendacious as you are.


----------



## eots (Apr 1, 2015)

*Mission Statement*

_*The mission of the Muslim Jewish Christian Alliance for 9/11 Truth is to reach out to people of faith:* To share with them the extensive research that has shown that the official story cannot be true and that a new investigation is needed, in order to pursue justice for all victims of 9/11. * To encourage them to see the immorality, of using a false story as a basis for invading countries, inflicting torture, negating civil liberties, driving a false wedge between Muslims and other religions and creating of a climate of fear in the US and world.  * To recognize that if communities of faith are to be the conscience of the state, relying on news sources that are heavily influenced by the state cannot be a reliable means for independent assessment. * To understand the choice we face as people of God between loyalty to God or loyalty to Empire. * To do all of the above while trying to speak the truth in love.
Welcome to the Muslim-Christian-Jewish Alliance for 9 11 Truth*_


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 1, 2015)

eots said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Good point. Like most of those you idolize, that poor boy clearly came up on the shallow end of the gene pool. No wonder you dig him.


----------



## eots (Apr 1, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > who ever said anything Jooooos being behind 9-11 ?
> ...


your little friend hossfly started this thread not I

If It s Bad.....Jews Did It US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 1, 2015)

eots said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


 
Indeed, and you, NaziBoy, have spent days here on the "If It's Bad.....Jews Did It" thread proving his point. The funny thing is you just don't get it, proving once again that Nazi skanks are among the dimmest creatures on the planet.
Thank you.


----------



## eots (Apr 2, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



You keep proving this point.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 2, 2015)

eots said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



El chimpo now posting clips with other mentally ill morons like himself on it. Is this your source of info el chimpo, YouTube clips for nutjobs?


----------



## Roudy (Apr 2, 2015)

eots said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



What's your point el chimpo?  You keep running and hiding, even from yourself.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 2, 2015)

eots said:


> *Mission Statement*
> 
> _*The mission of the Muslim Jewish Christian Alliance for 9/11 Truth is to reach out to people of faith:* To share with them the extensive research that has shown that the official story cannot be true and that a new investigation is needed, in order to pursue justice for all victims of 9/11. * To encourage them to see the immorality, of using a false story as a basis for invading countries, inflicting torture, negating civil liberties, driving a false wedge between Muslims and other religions and creating of a climate of fear in the US and world.  * To recognize that if communities of faith are to be the conscience of the state, relying on news sources that are heavily influenced by the state cannot be a reliable means for independent assessment. * To understand the choice we face as people of God between loyalty to God or loyalty to Empire. * To do all of the above while trying to speak the truth in love.
> Welcome to the Muslim-Christian-Jewish Alliance for 9 11 Truth*_



The mission of EOTs el chimpo is to spread garbage on the Internet.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 2, 2015)

eots said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


******
It just so happens I ran into a 9/11 "Truther" demonstration, at Union Square, in NYC, last night, (March 28). For my own, morbid amusement I decided to listen in on what they had to say, and perhaps probe them with some questions. (Even if it meant catching a later train home than I was planning for.)

It should come as no surprise to anyone that they are all incredibly paranoid, and crave attention. (Duh.) However, I wondered what the root of such mentality could be.

*I am not, by any means, a psychological professional.* However, I felt as though they were presenting themselves in a manner closely akin to mental illness. I will not get into specifics of diagnosis – I will leave that to the professionals. But, I would like to know if anyone else feels the same way.
*If so, can "conspiracy theorism" be treated as a mental illness?*

As I said, these guys are paranoid, but _not_ "tin hat" paranoid nor "they're out to get me" paranoid. They seem to get a rush of bravery when they shout through their megaphones. And, they are "not afraid" of anyone who might try to shut them up.

And yet, they also think "The People in Power" are scheming to control the world, and that Bush, and his ilk, engineered 9/11 to help achieve that. They also think "Zionist Industrial Leaders" (which should not be confused with regular, "innocent Jews") were responsible for putting Hitler in power. But, that's besides the point.

I wanted to see how far they think the conspiracy goes, so I asked them to try to give a ball park estimate of how many engineers are either in on the conspiracy, or feel threatened by it, enough to lie to all the media. After some discussion, the numbers that eventually emerged, from them, were about 80%. One guy said it was probably 99%. Somehow that seemed awfully unrealistic...

And yet, that is how they view the world. They are not, the least bit, interested in engineering details, or carefully evaluating evidence, at all. They simply wallow in the "knowledge" that most engineers are lying, and most of the evidence is faked.

I know most of the folks on this board like to hit these guys hard with the real evidence. But, I doubt that will ever get through to them, any more. As an alternative, *it might be worth thinking about what sorts of therapy could help them gain a more realistic grasp of human nature and history, etc.*Not that I pretend to know what would help, in this manner, myself.
But, clearly, *the problems are deeper rooted than the specifics in the case of 9/11.*

Unfortunately, I did not have a video camera nor even much paper to take any notes, at the time, so everything I am writing here is out of my own memory. And, no, I don't recall any of their names, at the moment, either.


----------



## eots (Apr 2, 2015)

Roudy said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


6


Roudy said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


you need to put links to your cut n paste drivel


----------



## eots (Apr 2, 2015)

Roudy said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


*Published on 11 Aug 2013*
Despite overwhelming proof the governments official story of what happened on September 11, 2001 is wrong, many people continue to believe the government's official version. Why?


----------



## Roudy (Apr 2, 2015)

eots said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



 "Despite 'overwhelming proof' the governments official story of what happened on 9-11 is wrong...błah błah blah..." 

Possible culprits:


Elvis Presley pretending to be a janitor did it.
Goats did it
I didn't do it
Anonymous members of USMB did it
eots did it


----------



## Roudy (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## Phoenall (Apr 2, 2015)

eots said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...






 I have posted plenty of evidence just that you ignore it


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 2, 2015)

eots said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...







 They didn't turn out to work that full week as instructed by their imams the Friday before


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 2, 2015)

eots said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...







 Because they have more intelligence that you and the rest of the TFH group ( tin foil hat ) and can see the flames you say were not there. They an see the building imploding on itself before ejecting clouds of dust, and they can ask why didn't the people working there see the explosives being planted over a 6 month period.


----------



## theliq (Apr 2, 2015)

Roudy said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Really Roud,you can do better.


----------



## eots (Apr 2, 2015)

Roudy said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


classic straw man


----------



## eots (Apr 2, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...




such as ?


----------



## eots (Apr 2, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


so all evidence of demolition must be ignored..because it might not be easy.


----------



## eots (Apr 2, 2015)

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


No really..he can not  what you see here this is pretty much his Max limit..


----------



## Len62 (Apr 2, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> They didn't turn out to work that full week *as instructed by their imams*




*I love it when Phoeny makes up ''evidence'' that only a half-wit would believe, and only a ''No-wit''  would be so stupid as  to post  ,....... he witters out ''Tripe'' here  under  the   Moronic notion that anyone is so stupid as to believe him...about anything ....he's not well you know !!!*





Even after the evidence shown and proven on here you still believe that crap, you are past saving.[/QUOTE]

"At minimum Israeli prior knowledge".  The mentally ill chimp is sure of it.  Hilarious. [/QUOTE]




Didn't he hear of all the Jews that lost their lives in the WTC[/QUOTE]
Arabs  working in WTC also..so whats your point ?[/QUOTE]





They didn't turn out to work that full week as instructed by their imams the Friday before[/QUOTE]
has any  respect for his deranged thoughts ..........he's very ill you know !!!!


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 2, 2015)

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...







 And you cant............................... What a pity


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 2, 2015)

eots said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...





 Scientific evidence of valence bonds breaking, inferno in the impact site 15 minutes or more after impact. Beams with evidence of fractured valence bonds. And all you provide is third party videos from conspiracy theorists and scientists who are not even good in their own fields. And then you LIE about the flames and the heat as if you where there


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 2, 2015)

eots said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...





Under the circumstances yes as the evidence points to shoddy design, cut corners and islamonazi terrorism. Not to Mossad or US government mining the WTC with H.E. that no one saw getting placed on the central core.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 2, 2015)

eots said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...






 He was taking the piss or cant you understand that


----------



## Roudy (Apr 2, 2015)

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Sorry, you're cleared. No Australian Muslims were involved.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 2, 2015)

eots said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



You enjoy public humiliation, don't you?


----------



## Roudy (Apr 2, 2015)

eots said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Hey, don't take yourself too seriously. I'm not even putting an effort. To us you're that crazed lunatic standing on the street standing on the street corner mumbling gibberish about 9-11 and Israel, that everybody holds their nose while walking by.

Unfortunately the state doesn't put lunatics like you in the asylum any longer, due to the shortfall in the budgets.  So now the public has to deal with insane, criminally inclined assholes like you, with has this false sense of importance thanks to the Internet.


----------



## eots (Apr 2, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


the firemen where there  made it to the 79th floor and reported small fires..victim stood in the impact hole


----------



## eots (Apr 2, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


so you don't support the findings of NIST


----------



## Roudy (Apr 2, 2015)

eots said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



The impact hole caused by you being dropped on your head as a child?

Lunatics like you keep switching what they think happened. First you claim that Arabs were involved, now you're claiming that the the buildings came down as a result of a controlled demolition and not because jet airliners crashed into them.


----------



## eots (Apr 2, 2015)

Roudy said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 2, 2015)

eots said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...






 LINK?


----------



## eots (Apr 2, 2015)

Roudy said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


why would the use of explosives exclude Arab involvement ?


----------



## Roudy (Apr 2, 2015)

eots said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Told you, nobody bothers clicking on your clips. What's your point el chimpo, that jet airliners didn't smash into the WTC towers?  Ha ha ha.  One can only laugh at idiots like you and just wonder what may have caused your mental illness.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 2, 2015)

eots said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



So did the planes crash into the WTC tower, mr. Looney tunes?


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 2, 2015)

eots said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...






 How should I know, I don't know anyone from that group. But I do know steel and at what temperature various changes take place. What happens to the steel during those changes and how to read a clock on a recording showing fires 15 minutes after impact.


----------



## eots (Apr 2, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


yes,unlike you I do


----------



## eots (Apr 2, 2015)

Roudy said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


clearly


----------



## Roudy (Apr 2, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



The problem is deciphering what exactly these lunatics are claiming. Most of them are mentally ill and don't even know what it is they think may have happened on 9-11.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 2, 2015)

eots said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Clearly what? They crashed or didn't crash?


----------



## eots (Apr 2, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


did you not accuse NIST of being paid off and say the government took down wtc 7


----------



## eots (Apr 2, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


don't blame others for your lack of comprehension
Architects and Engineers 911 truth and its signatories
have made their findings very clear


----------



## Roudy (Apr 2, 2015)

eots said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



So you can't tell us if the planes did or didn't crash into those buildings?  

You think the planes were holographs?  Or the hundreds of thousands of news film and personal cell phone footage taken by individuals was also faked.  Ha ha ha. 

Sorry I even entertained the idea of what a lunatic like you thinks. I almost feel like a psychologist trying to see how delusional you truly are.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 2, 2015)

El chimpo knows he's fulla shiite.  Ha ha ha.

He can't actually say that he believes that no planes crashed into the WTC, because you have to be totally insane to believe that. 

That's a good sign el chimpo. It means you're just a hater and a liar, with a mild dose of insanity.


----------



## eots (Apr 2, 2015)

Roudy said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


The Straw Man fallacy is committed when a person simply ignores a person's actual position and substitutes a distorted, exaggerated or misrepresented version ..


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 2, 2015)

eots said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...







 If you need to ask then you don't know anything.

 If it was arabs mining the wtc then they would have been very obvious, Are there any stories of gangs of men entering the WTC late at night and leaving early morning ?


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 2, 2015)

eots said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...







 And no sign of explosives


----------



## Mindful (Apr 2, 2015)

eots said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...




That's right. I 've been watching it happen.


----------



## eots (Apr 2, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Yes,several


----------



## eots (Apr 2, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 2, 2015)

Len62 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


Instead of hitting on Phoenall, why aren't you suggesting to eots that this belongs in the Conspiracy forum and not in the Israel/Palestine forum?  Is the 9/11 Conspiracy going to go on and on when the Israel/Palenstine conflict should be spoken about instead?


----------



## eots (Apr 2, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Len62 said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


ask hossfly it is his thread..


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 2, 2015)

eots said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Len62 said:
> ...


Done. I just asked that it be moved to your favorite forum.


----------



## eots (Apr 2, 2015)

but you're right hossflys conspiracy that criticism of Israeli policy is equivalent to..  *If It's Bad.....Jews Did It...should be seen as..his paranoid  conspiracy theory*


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 2, 2015)

eots said:


> but you're right hossflys conspiracy that criticism of Israeli policy is equivalent to..  *If It's Bad.....Jews Did It...should be seen as..his paranoid  conspiracy theory*


Pal. I just reported what a Palestinian preacher said in a speech.


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 2, 2015)

eots said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Len62 said:
> ...



This thread actually has nothing to do with 9/11.  Why don't  you take it to the Conspiracy forum if you are so obsessed with it?  Also, why don't  you read Masterminds of  Terror where you will find out how the Muslims planned 9/11?  They are proud of what they accomplished and you are trying to take credit away from them.  They wouldn't be too happy with you.


----------



## Mindful (Apr 2, 2015)

Hossfly. Is it your thread?

There; I've asked him. 

And, why did you  thank me, Eots?


----------



## Coyote (Apr 2, 2015)

*Moved to Conspiracy Theory per OP request.*


----------



## deep_space (Apr 2, 2015)

Can U say 
Hatfields & McCoys ?


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 2, 2015)

Roudy said:


> What's your point el chimpo?  You keep running and hiding, even from yourself.



If you were an Ideots, wouldn't you try to hide from yourself?


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 2, 2015)

Roudy said:


> And yet, they also think "The People in Power" are scheming to control the world, and that Bush, and his ilk, engineered 9/11 to help achieve that. They also think "Zionist Industrial Leaders" (which should not be confused with regular, "innocent Jews") were responsible for putting Hitler in power. But, that's besides the point...
> 
> And yet, that is how they view the world. They are not, the least bit, interested in engineering details, or carefully evaluating evidence, at all. They simply wallow in the "knowledge" that most engineers are lying, and most of the evidence is faked...
> 
> But, clearly, *the problems are deeper rooted than the specifics in the case of 9/11..*.



The co-founder of 9/11Truth UAlbany (Mike Metzger) said pretty much the same in his resignation letter. That his former co-crazies really had no hard facts, that they knew precious little beyond the YouTubes they had studied, and that when pressed for facts meekly whined that they were just asking questions. Of course, they really aren't interested in the answers because facts tend to ruin a juicy CT. In the case of Eots, it's all about "proving" his unshakable belief that "If it's bad ... Jews did it."


----------



## Roudy (Apr 2, 2015)

eots said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Funny, you do that all the time. The subject of this thread was how every thing is always blamed on Jews, and you changed it into a 9-11 conspiracy thread.  Why don't you take your own advice, asshole?


----------



## Roudy (Apr 2, 2015)

Clearly el chimpo doesn't believe that any planes crashed into the buildings. And he wonders why people think he's nuts.

Eots, is nuts.


----------



## deep_space (Apr 2, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Clearly el chimpo doesn't believe that any planes crashed into the buildings. And he wonders why people think he's nuts.
> 
> Eots, is nuts.



Please be so kind as to supply actual hard evidence that supports the claim that hijacked airliners were used as weapons.


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 2, 2015)

deep_space said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Clearly el chimpo doesn't believe that any planes crashed into the buildings. And he wonders why people think he's nuts.
> ...


You are correct. They weren't hi-jacked, they were commandeered.


----------



## eots (Apr 2, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > And yet, they also think "The People in Power" are scheming to control the world, and that Bush, and his ilk, engineered 9/11 to help achieve that. They also think "Zionist Industrial Leaders" (which should not be confused with regular, "innocent Jews") were responsible for putting Hitler in power. But, that's besides the point...
> ...


Why would I care what a Mike Metzger UAlbany thinks ? and it is not my thread dipshit "If it's bad ... Jews did it."is a stupid concept no different all the attempts to make muslims _animals_ and _savages_


----------



## eots (Apr 2, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> deep_space said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...





Roudy said:


> Clearly el chimpo doesn't believe that any planes crashed into the buildings. And he wonders why people think he's nuts.
> 
> Eots, is nuts.


Roudy,is a lying c@nt..he can not answer to the holes in the official story..so he knowingly lies about what I have said in flailing attempt to distract from that fact


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 2, 2015)

eots said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > deep_space said:
> ...


----------



## Mindful (Apr 3, 2015)

Just coming into this. What exactly is the premise?


----------



## eots (Apr 3, 2015)

Mindful said:


> Just coming into this. What exactly is the premise?


I would say the original premise was the usual..Israel is a peaceful blameless nation and Muslims are savages bent on world destruction


----------



## Mindful (Apr 3, 2015)

eots said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Just coming into this. What exactly is the premise?
> ...



Went to page one and looked.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 3, 2015)

eots said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Just coming into this. What exactly is the premise?
> ...



And your premise is what, you clown?  That no planes crashed into the WTC?  Ha ha ha ha.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 3, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> This Muslim preacher says that if anything bad happens, it's Jews who are behind it. So from now on I'll keep my dog inside in case he decides to attack the mail man.
> 
> 
> Jews are behind all bad in the world, says preacher on PA TV
> ...



how surprising,a zionist paid shill of Israel making a thread defending the zionists.lol.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 3, 2015)

eots said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...




Hossflys handlers no doubt are worried the zionists are getting exposed by one of  their own kind here.


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 3, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > This Muslim preacher says that if anything bad happens, it's Jews who are behind it. So from now on I'll keep my dog inside in case he decides to attack the mail man.
> ...


Quit humping my leg, infidel. The OP is about what a Muslim preacher said.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 3, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...




pretty much.It was a joint effort carried out by the Isreal's mossad and americans CIA and the mossad consists of many zionists jews so yeah the zionists jews along with some americans such as Bush and Clinton did that.


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 3, 2015)

deep_space said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Clearly el chimpo doesn't believe that any planes crashed into the buildings. And he wonders why people think he's nuts.
> ...



you are kidding?

The Four Hijacked Planes - 9 11 Encyclopedia - September 11 10th Anniversary NYMag


----------



## Roudy (Apr 3, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > This Muslim preacher says that if anything bad happens, it's Jews who are behind it. So from now on I'll keep my dog inside in case he decides to attack the mail man.
> ...



Oh look, another "planes didn't crash into the WTC" moron.  Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 3, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



And you're sure of that because those voices in your head assured you of it, right?


----------



## deep_space (Apr 3, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> deep_space said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



So you consider it to be good evidence, that is stuff published without actual DOCUMENTATION of any physical materials at all.
whatever .......


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 3, 2015)

deep_space said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > deep_space said:
> ...



600 pg commission report you can buy if you want the evidence.
No way I am quoting it all on this forum.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 3, 2015)

deep_space said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > deep_space said:
> ...



Heh heh. It wants documentation that there were actual planes that flew which ended up crashing into the WTC!  OMG.


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 3, 2015)

Roudy said:


> deep_space said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...


I remember reading a thread on CT and the poster said they weren't planes but rockets with phony wings to look like planes and the windows were painted on the fuselage. This was about 3 years ago so I wouldnt know where to find it quickly.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 3, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > deep_space said:
> ...



Yup the entire airline industry is in on it, can you imagine? Made up flights with made up lists of dead passengers and made up family members fake grieving for those that they lost on those planes.

It is estimated that at least a few hundred thousand people consisting of govt. officials, law enforcement, airline industry, military, intelligence, and actors recruited from the general public participated in faking out the entire world on 9-11!  Amazing how they kept it so secret and under the wraps for so long.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 3, 2015)

deep_space said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > deep_space said:
> ...


love how these agents use the INTERNET encyclopedia as their so called evidence.


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 3, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> deep_space said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



NY Times --- 
>>The alphabetized jumble of an encyclopedia, with its preposterous aspiration to describe whole cultures and continents and bodies of knowledge in a single place—that, we thought, might be an interesting way to take in the multiplicity of 9/11’s effects. So we asked our own writers, and a host of distinguished others, to explore a range of subjects that might in their aggregate add up to a kind of idiosyncratic assessment. Some of the resulting 92 entries we kept in the vernacular of a reference book; some we allowed to deviate to accommodate remembrances and other emotional responses. We sought imagery that either felt fresh to us or hauntingly familiar—we were looking throughout to balance sentiment with distance. Borrowing from the old musty volumes on hand, we ran illustrations and data and artifacts up the margins.

In spite of its form, our encyclopedia makes no claim to be comprehensive. It’s neither a first draft of history nor a verdict—just a set of impressions from some point in between. September 11, 2001, changed everything, or it did not; it will take a lot more than ten years to figure that out.<<


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 3, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > deep_space said:
> ...



Aris, you do realize you are trying to educate chin dribblers?


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 3, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



Yea, I realize.  They are so quick to reject a source or evidence but don't even understand what they are rejecting or where it came from.
I have this thing about disinformation and lies.  I've at least tried to make my point.  Can't say they did not know how or where to find the facts if we at least make the effort to provide them a starting point.  I'm not hand feeding them, just pointing the direction.  If they die of starvation, at least I tried.
Now I can ignore if they won't help themselves


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 3, 2015)

eots said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > The co-founder of 9/11Truth UAlbany (Mike Metzger) said pretty much the same in his resignation letter. That his former co-crazies really had no hard facts, that they knew precious little beyond the YouTubes they had studied, and that when pressed for facts meekly whined that they were just asking questions. Of course, they really aren't interested in the answers because facts tend to ruin a juicy CT. In the case of Eots, it's all about "proving" his unshakable belief that "If it's bad ... Jews did it."
> ...



Something you conveniently blame on "Jewish Zionists" here so you can spew more of your mindless hate for Jews, Adolph, and what would I care what you think about a kid who saw close up the mendacity and hypocrisy of your 9/11 CT Movement and had the integrity to say so on his way out the door.
I know ... you needed to look up "integrity" on YouTube.


----------



## eots (Apr 3, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> deep_space said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...


the people on the 9/11 commission do not even support the 9/11 commission


----------



## eots (Apr 3, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


really who made these estimates ?...link


----------



## eots (Apr 3, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...


----------



## eots (Apr 3, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


strawman


----------



## deep_space (Apr 3, 2015)

can any of the "debunkers" here
actually look at the video ( such as the Evan Fairbanks video ) 
and in all honesty tell the world that they see an airliner crashing into a skyscraper?

Really guyz?


----------



## Roudy (Apr 3, 2015)

eots said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Poor eots can't bring himself to admit publicly that he's a moron who actually believes there were NO PLANES that crashed into the WTC on 9-11. 

Keep posting meaningless crap, el chimpo.


----------



## eots (Apr 3, 2015)

deep_space said:


> can any of the "debunkers" here
> actually look at the video ( such as the Evan Fairbanks video )
> and in all honesty tell the world that they see an airliner crashing into a skyscraper?
> 
> Really guyz?





deep_space said:


> can any of the "debunkers" here
> actually look at the video ( such as the Evan Fairbanks video )
> and in all honesty tell the world that they see an airliner crashing into a skyscraper?
> 
> Really guyz?





Roudy said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Poor roudy can't bring himself to not use constant strawmen


----------



## eots (Apr 3, 2015)

*Remains Exiting the Towers*
One of the few, if only, official documents detailing the remains of the aircraft is FEMA's _World Trade Center Building Performance Study_ . It documents some aircraft parts that passed entirely through the buildings, landing some distance away. FEMA reported the following parts were recovered from Flight 175:


Part of the fuselage on the roof of Building 5
A piece of landing gear on a building three blocks north of the WTC
An engine on Church Street three blocks north of the WTC





Piece of Flight 175 fuselage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Piece of Flight 11 landing gear


FEMA reported the following parts were recovered from Flight 11:


a piece of landing gear on West Street five blocks south of the WTC
life jackets and portions of seats on the roof of the Bankers Trust building
In addition to the aircraft remains documented in FEMA's report, there exist several photographs of jet engine parts, apparently from Flight 175, taken by pedestrians.

That these remains (excluding the passport) passed through the buildings is consistent with the fact that landing gear and engines are the densest parts of jetliners, and that having missed the core, the fuselage of Flight 175 had enough momentum for some of it to make it out of the tower by punching through the east corner of the tower's wall.


----------



## eots (Apr 3, 2015)




----------



## Roudy (Apr 4, 2015)

I can understand why you post these meaningless clips as opposed to just stating that you actually think that no planes smashed into the WTC on 9-11, because it makes you sound like a total fuckin' lunatic. Which is what you are. 

So tell us el chimpo, what happened to those three jets and their passengers? 

Funny part of it is these lunatics consider themselves rational and analytical.  Ha ha ha ha ha!  OMG.


----------



## eots (Apr 4, 2015)

Roudy said:


> I can understand why you post these meaningless clips as opposed to just stating that you actually think that no planes smashed into the WTC on 9-11, because it makes you sound like a total fuckin' lunatic. Which is what you are.
> 
> So tell us el chimpo, what happened to those three jets and their passengers?
> 
> Funny part of it is these lunatics consider themselves rational and analytical.  Ha ha ha ha ha!  OMG.


your strawman only shows a complete lack of credibility


----------



## Roudy (Apr 4, 2015)

eots said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > I can understand why you post these meaningless clips as opposed to just stating that you actually think that no planes smashed into the WTC on 9-11, because it makes you sound like a total fuckin' lunatic. Which is what you are.
> ...



Straw man would be you who changed this thread into a 9-11 bullshit conspiracy thread.


----------



## eots (Apr 4, 2015)

Roudy said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


I was not the one who used 9/11 in this thread to attempt to show why Israel is our trusted friend I just responded to it and what followed


----------



## Roudy (Apr 4, 2015)

eots said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



So did planes hit the towers on 9-11 or not?


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 4, 2015)

eots said:


> *Remains Exiting the Towers*
> One of the few, if only, official documents detailing the remains of the aircraft is FEMA's _World Trade Center Building Performance Study_ . It documents some aircraft parts that passed entirely through the buildings, landing some distance away. FEMA reported the following parts were recovered from Flight 175...
> 
> That these remains (excluding the passport) passed through the buildings is consistent with the fact that landing gear and engines are the densest parts of jetliners, and that having missed the core, the fuselage of Flight 175 had enough momentum for some of it to make it out of the tower by punching through the east corner of the tower's wall.



Soooo, you are now admitting that those jets did indeed slam into the Towers on 9/11 and that some proof was recovered?


----------



## eots (Apr 4, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > *Remains Exiting the Towers*
> ...


I have years of post on here and I have never said anything to the contrary you loon


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 4, 2015)

eots said:


> I was not the one who used 9/11 in this thread to attempt to show why Israel is our trusted friend I just responded to it and what followed



Camel crap, and I find it highly unlikely you actually believe that. Your purpose here on the "If It's Bad ... Jews Did It" thread is exactly the same as it is on virtually any other thread you infect, NaziBoy.


----------



## eots (Apr 4, 2015)

Roudy said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


shut up moron, I have stated my position many times for many years and you know it


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 4, 2015)

eots said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Hey ... it's just good to see you dip your toe into reality, Princess. How did you like it?


----------



## eots (Apr 4, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > I was not the one who used 9/11 in this thread to attempt to show why Israel is our trusted friend I just responded to it and what followed
> ...


its all in the post pictures of the wtc fireball..saying this is what muslims do but Israel is our buddy and responded with fox news reporting on Israeli prior knowledge


----------



## eots (Apr 4, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


its never been anywhere else.saying otherwise is simply one more of your lies


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 4, 2015)

Roudy said:


> I can understand why you post these meaningless clips as opposed to just stating that you actually think that no planes smashed into the WTC on 9-11, because it makes you sound like a total fuckin' lunatic. Which is what you are.
> 
> So tell us el chimpo, what happened to those three jets and their passengers?
> 
> Funny part of it is these lunatics consider themselves rational and analytical.  Ha ha ha ha ha!  OMG.


I was watching this morning the official videos on Military.com and how anyone can claim that it wasn't planes that hit the WTC has to be 95% blind. And in a couple of places on that morning the Arrival/Departure boards at the various airparts showed the arrival info removed from the Flight Numbers. Maybe the airports were in on the deception?  The conspiracy had to be around 2 million people.


----------



## eots (Apr 4, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > I can understand why you post these meaningless clips as opposed to just stating that you actually think that no planes smashed into the WTC on 9-11, because it makes you sound like a total fuckin' lunatic. Which is what you are.
> ...


*COINTELPRO*


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 4, 2015)

eots said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


*Military .com *


----------



## eots (Apr 4, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


acronym for *CO*unter*INTEL*ligence*PRO*gram) was a series of covert, and at times illegal,[1][2]projects conducted by the United States Federal Bureau of Investigation (FBI) aimed at surveying, infiltrating, discrediting, and disrupting domestic political organizations.
COINTELPRO - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 4, 2015)

eots said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


You do realize that reading that stuff will addle your brain?


----------



## eots (Apr 4, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


reading what stuff ?


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 4, 2015)

eots said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


The links in Wikipedia.


----------



## eots (Apr 4, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


*COINTELPRO is not in dispute it is on the public record*


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 4, 2015)

eots said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


So are the accurate Military.com films.


----------



## eots (Apr 4, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


who said otherwise ?


----------



## Roudy (Apr 4, 2015)

eots said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



And what would your "position" be?  The jets DID smash into the buildings, but something else brought the buildings down, or, that no jets hit the buildings.  Either way your position is on all fours pointing your butt to Mecca.


----------



## deep_space (Apr 4, 2015)

"on all fours pointing your butt to Mecca." exactly how is this relevant to this discussion?
Examine the evidence that allegedly supports the hijacked airliners fiasco.  The most Damning of all is the fact that videos, such as the Evan Fairbanks video, are presented to the public as a representation of what happens when an airliner crashes into a skyscraper.  total rubbish!


----------



## Roudy (Apr 4, 2015)

deep_space said:


> "on all fours pointing your butt to Mecca." exactly how is this relevant to this discussion?
> Examine the evidence that allegedly supports the hijacked airliners fiasco.  The most Damning of all is the fact that videos, such as the Evan Fairbanks video, are presented to the public as a representation of what happens when an airliner crashes into a skyscraper.  total rubbish!



Soooo just to clarify, you think that the whole 9-11 concept that islamic terrorists hijacked airplanes and then smashed them into the WTC, IS ALL FAKE?!  And what do the rest of the lunatics in your asylum think?


----------



## deep_space (Apr 4, 2015)

May I recommend that anyone who is actually interested, look closely at the video that shows the south wall of the south tower allegedly being struck by an airliner and ask yourself, do you personally really and truly believe this, or do you question what is being presented as alleged video of an aircraft crash?


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 4, 2015)

deep_space said:


> May I recommend that anyone who is actually interested, look closely at the video that shows the south wall of the south tower allegedly being struck by an airliner and ask yourself, do you personally really and truly believe this, or do you question what is being presented as alleged video of an aircraft crash?


Actually, I was flying over NYC the other day and saw the Twin Towers, still standing. Boy, did David Copperfield create the master illusion or what?


----------



## deep_space (Apr 5, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> deep_space said:
> 
> 
> > May I recommend that anyone who is actually interested, look closely at the video that shows the south wall of the south tower allegedly being struck by an airliner and ask yourself, do you personally really and truly believe this, or do you question what is being presented as alleged video of an aircraft crash?
> ...



Flying your Nimbus 2001?


----------



## eots (Apr 5, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> deep_space said:
> 
> 
> > May I recommend that anyone who is actually interested, look closely at the video that shows the south wall of the south tower allegedly being struck by an airliner and ask yourself, do you personally really and truly believe this, or do you question what is being presented as alleged video of an aircraft crash?
> ...


Is that all you have to do to be a debwunker ?..say Inane drivel ? must be an easy job


----------



## eots (Apr 5, 2015)

Roudy said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


how about you go fuck yourself Instead


----------



## Roudy (Apr 5, 2015)

eots said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



^^^^^
El Chimpo having a nervous breakdown.


----------



## eots (Apr 5, 2015)

*Hardly



 *


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 5, 2015)

eots said:


> *Hardly
> 
> View attachment 39115 *


 
Clearly you've had your nose rubbed in the shit you post so often you've learned to enjoy the smell.


----------



## eots (Apr 5, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > *Hardly
> ...


blah blah blah  huh say what ?


----------



## eots (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## Roudy (Apr 6, 2015)

^^^^^^
El chimpo abducted and probed by aliens one too many times.


----------

